# Pray for the Children in Sandy Hook Ct. Driveler # 50



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2012)

Lets keep those family's  and those precious children in our prayers for ever.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Lets keep those family's  and thosee precious children in our prayers for ever.


You did well KyDawg!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah but I was late


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2012)

I will take this one down if that works. Old rookies are slow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah but I was late


You were first!!

Kracker I don't see a problem with you adding your song to this one!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 15, 2012)

I took mine down. Well done on the song choice.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 15, 2012)

kracker said:


> I took mine down. Well done on the song choice.



Thanks kracker you are a true Gentleman. I hope to meet you one day in The State.


----------



## kracker (Dec 15, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks kracker you are a true Gentleman. I hope to meet you one day in The State.


Thank ya, Sir. We'll have to make that meeting happen.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 15, 2012)

Gentlemen I am out for the evening, got to be in Waynesboro Ga. at 8:00 tomorrow morning!!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Been praying since we heard... Nice video


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2012)

oops1 said:


> Been praying since we heard... Nice video



Thanks oops you know I am a rookie.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Had no idea about your drivel experience ...I myself try to keep from driveling but the subject matter caught my eye.. I'd just left an atheist thread on the matter and yours was a lot mo better.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2012)

Posted on behalf of Kracker.......I thought this song was appropriate as well!!

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JxPj3GAYYZ0?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JxPj3GAYYZ0?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been praying for all of em.........us too.

Dont know what else to do................

I've really been hugging and squeezing and kissing my kid even more than usual.............I cannot begin to imagine burying my child..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2012)

Some one with the magic button needs to put the green stamp of approval on this one to make it easier to find.

Well rain is approaching and I have the coffee on.  Anyone headed to the watch the squirrels in the trees this morning?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Mornin' GIW.....taking it slow here today.....think I am gonna treat it like a Sunday should be......sittin around and relaxin'


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Here's something to go with the coffee......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Here's something to go with the coffee......



Now you have thrown a hunger on me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

Morning folks......nice tribute for everyone affected by this terrible tragedy. 

Gobble, I'll be lookin here and there for a squirrel or two. Didn't see the first one yesterday.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning folks......nice tribute for everyone affected by this terrible tragedy.
> 
> Gobble, I'll be lookin here and there for a squirrel or two. Didn't see the first one yesterday.



I am covered up in the critters here....... got at least 10-15 of them in the trees around my house..... Think it is time for a little high powered air rifle action around here


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I am covered up in the critters here....... got at least 10-15 of them in the trees around my house..... Think it is time for a little high powered air rifle action around here



You've got all those Pecan trees, right? Same here, throw in a few oaks and some big pines around the road frontage, but I didn't see any of them yesterday. May have been some hawks around and they stayed in the woods.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You've got all those Pecan trees, right? Same here, throw in a few oaks and some big pines around the road frontage, but I didn't see any of them yesterday. May have been some hawks around and they stayed in the woods.....



Darn things are aggravating..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2012)

morning, peoples...
Felt good to sleep late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Darn things are aggravating..........



Ah ha.....just saw one, BRB!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, peoples...
> Felt good to sleep late.



Mernin'! 

Can ya add a green smiley to the post for us? I got lost tryin' to find this place!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mernin'!
> 
> Can ya add a green smiley to the post for us? I got lost tryin' to find this place!



How is the opinionated visitor doing this morning?....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> How is the opinionated visitor doing this morning?....



STILL SLEEPING. Normally, 'round here, everyone gets up when the sun does. Her grandma is due here in about 2 hours. I figure I'll wake 'em up in an hour 

That should be long enough for the kid to shower and choke down a sammich.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mernin'!
> 
> Can ya add a green smiley to the post for us? I got lost tryin' to find this place!



Do you think a green smiey is okay, considering the thread title? Just doesn't seem right.  
If KY wants it changed, i'll be happy to do it.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> STILL SLEEPING. Normally, 'round here, everyone gets up when the sun does. Her grandma is due here in about 2 hours. I figure I'll wake 'em up in an hour
> 
> That should be long enough for the kid to shower and choke down a sammich.



Good plan....no need in ruining a whole Sunday getting worked up early......Let granny deal with her


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Do you think a green smiey is okay, considering the thread title? Just doesn't seem right.
> If KY wants it changed, i'll be happy to do it.



Ah, sorry, the coffee hasn't jump started this brain. Good point. We should leave it as is.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2012)

oh lawd, Bubbette wants me to get the christmas tree out of the attic. I think she's serious, this time....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Do you think a green smiey is okay, considering the thread title? Just doesn't seem right.
> If KY wants it changed, i'll be happy to do it.



It probably isn't....but us idjits are creatures of habit and we look to the green smiley as kind of a channel marker so to speak....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Good plan....no need in ruining a whole Sunday getting worked up early......Let granny deal with her



Perzactly.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, Bubbette wants me to get the christmas tree out of the attic. I think she's serious, this time....



Uh oh.....

Get anything in the mail yesterday? Your SS tells me the USPS delivered a package yesterday 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> It probably isn't....but us idjits are creatures of habit and we look to the green smiley as kind of a channel marker so to speak....



Yep, couldn't have said it better.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Perzactly.



gotta be happy...happy...happy, don't let a yuppie girl ruin your day


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, peoples...
> Felt good to sleep late.



Mornin bammer!!



Sugar Plum said:


> STILL SLEEPING. Normally, 'round here, everyone gets up when the sun does. Her grandma is due here in about 2 hours. I figure I'll wake 'em up in an hour
> 
> That should be long enough for the kid to shower and choke down a sammich.



 Mornin Shuga!!



Jeff C. said:


> Ah ha.....just saw one, BRB!!



 They're stayin close to the ground, can't shoot round here unless they get up in the tree tops. Missed the first shot and the neighbors horses started runnin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> gotta be happy...happy...happy, don't let a yuppie girl ruin your day



Funny thing is, she's a little country gal. Can catch a chicken by the leg before it has a chance to try and fly away...gots deer heads all over the house, ducks too.

So I was surprised when she got upset about the turkey fans. 





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Shuga!!



Mornin'


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Funny thing is, she's a little country gal. Can catch a chicken by the leg before it has a chance to try and fly away...gots deer heads all over the house, ducks too.
> 
> So I was surprised when she got upset about the turkey fans.
> 
> ...



Turkeys is fun to hunt!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uh oh.....
> 
> Get anything in the mail yesterday? Your SS tells me the USPS delivered a package yesterday
> 
> ...



YES, I DID!!!! 
Bubbette was busy doing shock and awe on some students last night, but plans to get the camera out of the car today for a pic.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Turkeys is fun to hunt!!!!



Yeah they are!! Unless you have a pochin' neighbor and they shoot it while it's struttin' right in front of ya. IN YOUR OWN YARD. 



rhbama3 said:


> YES, I DID!!!!
> Bubbette was busy doing shock and awe on some students last night, but plans to get the camera out of the car today for a pic.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, i gotta get busy.
Got some jigs to tie for the Freshwater Forum giveaway, a lousy plastic tree to pull out of the attic, a truck full of hunting equipment to unload, and my call week starts tomorrow. sigh....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i gotta get busy.
> Got some jigs to tie for the Freshwater Forum giveaway, a lousy plastic tree to pull out of the attic, a truck full of hunting equipment to unload, and my call week starts tomorrow. sigh....



I am with ya bro..... got a long stretch coming up


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i gotta get busy.
> Got some jigs to tie for the Freshwater Forum giveaway, a lousy plastic tree to pull out of the attic, a truck full of hunting equipment to unload, and my call week starts tomorrow. sigh....



Have fun!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2012)

My boy kaintuck rockin the Indian Larry av  ?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> My boy kaintuck rockin the Indian Larry av  ?



Mornin' Hanky!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' Hanky!



 Hey


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> My boy kaintuck rockin the Indian Larry av  ?



He is da man!!!! Would love to be able to own one the bikes he created before he died....unfortunately I would have to hit the mega millions to do it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

Guess I'd better go wake Hayley and her visitor up....is it too early to pop some Xanax?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

Hankus said:


> My boy kaintuck rockin the Indian Larry av  ?



Ain't he though!! What's Hankus up to today?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Guess I'd better go wake Hayley and her visitor up....is it too early to pop some Xanax?



2 xanax and a whiskey chaser ought to be just about right....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> 2 xanax and a whiskey chaser ought to be just about right....



That sounds about right! Catch y'all later....they're in the kitchen now and I heard a crash....oh lawd....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't he though!! What's Hankus up to today?



Dunno yet 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> 2 xanax and a whiskey chaser ought to be just about right....



Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Guess I'd better go wake Hayley and her visitor up....is it too early to pop some Xanax?



Probably too late, by the time it kicks in Grandma'll be there


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't know what the heck.  We drove through Wendy's last night on the way home. I didn't eat all my hamburger or fries. Didn't feel bad, just wasn't hungry.  

Laid down around 10 and the nausea and burning in the pit of my stomach was out of control. Up and down all night. More pillows, less pillows, toss and turn. Right side, left side. Got back up at 2am and stole one of Mini-Me's Nexium. Fishbait thinks is stress, might be, who knows but I know it's painful. Can't even stand to lay my hand between my ribs. 

I've never had that bad of a problem with acid reflux so this is nuts. Ate some Activia and am going to take it easy today. The deer will have to wait til next weekend.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey boyz n gurlz. Back from da tree, man they was moving in my lil neck of the woods this A M; just no shot opportunity. Oh well, gots plenty of toddy, starting to rain a little, might hafta fix a far in the farplace, butt goin on the Weber shawtly, and msh22 baking in the kitchen, house smelling good. Goin to be a good day


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Don't know what the heck.  We drove through Wendy's last night on the way home. I didn't eat all my hamburger or fries. Didn't feel bad, just wasn't hungry.
> 
> Laid down around 10 and the nausea and burning in the pit of my stomach was out of control. Up and down all night. More pillows, less pillows, toss and turn. Right side, left side. Got back up at 2am and stole one of Mini-Me's Nexium. Fishbait thinks is stress, might be, who knows but I know it's painful. Can't even stand to lay my hand between my ribs.
> 
> I've never had that bad of a problem with acid reflux so this is nuts. Ate some Activia and am going to take it easy today. The deer will have to wait til next weekend.



Hope you get to feelin better Tbug!! 



Hornet22 said:


> Hey boyz n gurlz. Back from da tree, man they was moving in my lil neck of the woods this A M; just no shot opportunity. Oh well, gots plenty of toddy, starting to rain a little, might hafta fix a far in the farplace, butt goin on the Weber shawtly, and msh22 baking in the kitchen, house smelling good. Goin to be a good day



Enticing!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm gonna be putting up a batch of pear jelly/jam, more mango jelly and may try another batch of apple jelly, I re-cooked the first batch & got it to jell, tried some a little while ago on some toast, it was goooood!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 16, 2012)

Headed to the mountains . . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the mountains . . .


 Have fun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna be putting up a batch of pear jelly/jam, more mango jelly and may try another batch of apple jelly, I re-cooked the first batch & got it to jell, tried some a little while ago on some toast, it was goooood!



Yippie ky ayyyyy!!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the mountains . . .



Have a good time Quack and Dawn 

Or....... did you take Ms Dawn?


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Anyone else getting provisions ready for Friday, just in case?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Anyone else getting provisions ready for Friday, just in case?



Yep.....I'm eatin as much of it as I can!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Anyone else getting provisions ready for Friday, just in case?


I'm a girl scout.............


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2012)

I was going Cristmas shopping today, but think I will put it off a few days. Just in case you know.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm a girl scout.............



Me too.    







Although I prefer a woman who acts like a girl.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2012)

Man, talk about conversational drift!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 16, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Anyone else getting provisions ready for Friday, just in case?



I got a two week advance on my paycheck, don't want to work a whole week fo free


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

I am now the proud owner of a dead tree......it has taken center stage in the living room.....time to put electrical stuff on it and hope it doesn't convert into a flaming torch....

evenin peeps.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

<-------- A lil pizza snack


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I am now the proud owner of a dead tree......it has taken center stage in the living room.....time to put electrical stuff on it and hope it doesn't convert into a flaming torch....
> 
> evenin peeps.....



Say what?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <-------- A lil pizza snack



Here is something to wash it down with.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Say what?



Christmas tree, try to keep up woman.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <-------- A lil pizza snack



That's what we're havin' for supper! Hopefully Rob doesn't take too long shoppin'. He's supposed to be brigning it home with him...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Say what?



a chrimus tree.......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Christmas tree, try to keep up woman.



Oh lawd....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Say what?



At first I thought a tree fell on his house and he was just gonna decorate it 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Here is something to wash it down with.....



Just what the Dr. ordered!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2012)

The Messican and his young man paid us a visit today. It's always nice to visit with folks in person. Looky what he brought with him. I just love them. My son thought it was the coolest thing ever. It's good to be me.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Christmas tree, try to keep up woman.





Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....



Wing-man picked up the slack.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The Messican and his young man paid us a visit today. It's always nice to visit with folks in person. Looky what he brought with him. I just love them. My son thought it was the coolest thing ever. It's good to be me.



It was too short of a visit, but well worth the yummy goodies you shared with us. Tell Mr. Hornet that he scored some brownie points with Mrs. Messican today.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> At first I thought a tree fell on his house and he was just gonna decorate it
> 
> 
> 
> Just what the Dr. ordered!!



It would have been a heck of a lot cheaper that way.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Wing-man picked up the slack.....



That sounds good, think I'll have to conjur up some wings on the smoker later this week..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That sounds good, think I'll have to conjur up some wings on the smoker later this week..



You are da man when it comes to Kamado cooking


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was too short of a visit, but well worth the yummy goodies you shared with us. Tell Mr. Hornet that he scored some brownie points with Mrs. Messican today.



He told the boy. The boy is proud and is gonna tell his girlfriend. Should've shared more. Lawd knows H22 don't need them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The Messican and his young man paid us a visit today. It's always nice to visit with folks in person. Looky what he brought with him. I just love them. My son thought it was the coolest thing ever. It's good to be me.







Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was too short of a visit, but well worth the yummy goodies you shared with us. Tell Mr. Hornet that he scored some brownie points with Mrs. Messican today.



Also, tell him not to drank outta the jar!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> At first I thought a tree fell on his house and he was just gonna decorate it



That's what I thought, too!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> The Messican and his young man paid us a visit today. It's always nice to visit with folks in person. Looky what he brought with him. I just love them. My son thought it was the coolest thing ever. It's good to be me.



Ooooohhhhhh pretty!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Wing-man picked up the slack.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

SP....Haven't read back posts and was wondering how the granny exchange went this afternoon......


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, granny was upset when I "told" on her little darlin'....but I didn't care. That child has problems making and keeping friends. I felt it was time she understood why. She apologized close to a dozen times and said she'd be receiving a MAJOR attitude adjustment when they got home.

I kinda felt bad after I'd told her about everything, but she thanked me for telling her. Seems as if nobody else had done it yet. So, she really had no clue why the kid was never invited back anywhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh well, MizT and my daughter decided to let the Jag and I hang out here for the lil party.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well, MizT and my daughter decided to let the Jag and I hang out here for the lil party.



Woo hoo!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, granny was upset when I "told" on her little darlin'....but I didn't care. That child has problems making and keeping friends. I felt it was time she understood why. She apologized close to a dozen times and said she'd be receiving a MAJOR attitude adjustment when they got home.
> 
> I kinda felt bad after I'd told her about everything, but she thanked me for telling her. Seems as if nobody else had done it yet. So, she really had no clue why the kid was never invited back anywhere.



If mine had acted that way I would have issued my own style of attitude adjustment right then and there......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Lawd knows H22 don't need them.



He's watchin his weight just like I am. Heck when it sticks out like that all you can do is watch it. 



Jeff C. said:


> Also, tell him not to drank outta the jar!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, granny was upset when I "told" on her little darlin'....but I didn't care. That child has problems making and keeping friends. I felt it was time she understood why. She apologized close to a dozen times and said she'd be receiving a MAJOR attitude adjustment when they got home.
> 
> I kinda felt bad after I'd told her about everything, but she thanked me for telling her. Seems as if nobody else had done it yet. So, she really had no clue why the kid was never invited back anywhere.



"She's such a sweet little girl.....nobody ever invites her back" 




Sugar Plum said:


> Woo hoo!



I might have to escape upstairs with some headphones, let Jaguar have'em.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Well...off to the store to get the stuff I need to make some O'Charley's style potato soup for tonight.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> "She's such a sweet little girl.....nobody ever invites her back"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please do and then record him singing at the top of his lungs and share with us!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> If mine had acted that way I would have issued my own style of attitude adjustment right then and there......



Hayley would have got it too. Big time. 



Jeff C. said:


> "She's such a sweet little girl.....nobody ever invites her back"



What kinda party are they havin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hayley would have got it too. Big time.
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda party are they havin?



My daughter's employee party, she agreed to host it here. Buncha 20 somethin gals


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Please do and then record him singing at the top of his lungs and share with us!



Now that would be a hoot!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> My daughter's employee party, she agreed to host it here. Buncha 20 somethin gals



Oh lawd! I bet he's in heaven


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd! I bet he's in heaven



First one to get ready, AND, cleaned up his room!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> First one to get ready, AND, cleaned up his room!



I bet he is  lookin good. That boy is PLUM PURDY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet he is  lookin good. That boy is PLUM PURDY!



He's lookin good!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

Awwww Hail


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Awwww Hail



Feels good to be KANG don't it. Awwwww Hail Kang Jeffro.


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna be putting up a batch of pear jelly/jam, more mango jelly and may try another batch of apple jelly, I re-cooked the first batch & got it to jell, tried some a little while ago on some toast, it was goooood!



Mmmmmm, sounds good!  Bacon?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> My daughter's employee party, she agreed to host it here. Buncha 20 somethin gals



How come we ain't have em a greetin party in the carport


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The Messican and his young man paid us a visit today. It's always nice to visit with folks in person. Looky what he brought with him. I just love them. My son thought it was the coolest thing ever. It's good to be me.


Niiiice!



Jeff C. said:


> Oh well, MizT and my daughter decided to let the Jag and I hang out here for the lil party.


guess I'll put your mango jelly to the side since ya ain't coming down......


99Tarbox said:


> Mmmmmm, sounds good!  Bacon?


I like bacon!
Put up a batch of pear jelly, waiting to see if it's gonna gel and just finished another batch of mango jelly....... lawd I is tired!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

somebody say.......bacon??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> somebody say.......bacon??


 do I hear an echo???


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

In a holler cave here..........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> In a holler cave here..........


and crowded with a dead tree.......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and crowded with a dead tree.......



dead as a door nail........


----------



## 99Tarbox (Dec 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> and crowded with a dead tree.......



With electricals all over it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> dead as a door nail........


 give it some Evian..........


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 16, 2012)

Bacon, well now i need to go check the fridge!!!

Been welding up a cart for the stuff that i load on the boat to go fishing. Net, trolling motor, tools, GPS/depthfinder, castnet, seats etc. Everything that i always take in one place instead of all over the garage. 
No fires,cuts, grinder grit in the eyes, or bright flashes with tingly sensations followed by bad words.
Now i wait for Monday morning for the painful excitment of work.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> First one to get ready, AND, cleaned up his room!



Dat boy was ready, eh?? 



Jeff C. said:


> Awwww Hail



Awww hail!! 



Hankus said:


> How come we ain't have em a greetin party in the carport



Yeah, how come? I'd have come up for that, too! 



Keebs said:


> Put up a batch of pear jelly, waiting to see if it's gonna gel and just finished another batch of mango jelly....... lawd I is tired!



Mmmmm, mango jelly sounds plum yummy! 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> somebody say.......bacon??



BACON!! 

Dang...someone needs to hide the whiskey...I done started a popcorn fight....I'm sure as heck gonna be mad at myself when I sober up


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2012)

Evening people!
Got MOST of the projects done today. House and mancave cleaned, got 200 jigheads poured, truck empty, and convinced Bubbette to go without a chrimmas tree. Gonna be some shrimp/crab alfredo for supper.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> give it some Evian..........



fiji water is better


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bacon, well now i need to go check the fridge!!!
> 
> Been welding up a cart for the stuff that i load on the boat to go fishing. Net, trolling motor, tools, GPS/depthfinder, castnet, seats etc. Everything that i always take in one place instead of all over the garage.
> No fires,cuts, grinder grit in the eyes, or bright flashes with tingly sensations followed by bad words.
> Now i wait for Monday morning for the painful excitment of work.


you're like me, I have to go to work to get some rest...


Sugar Plum said:


> Mmmmm, mango jelly sounds plum yummy!


Ooohhh, it IS!!


rhbama3 said:


> Evening people!
> Got MOST of the projects done today. House and mancave cleaned, got 200 jigheads poured, truck empty, and convinced Bubbette to go without a chrimmas tree. Gonna be some shrimp/crab alfredo for supper.


 artificial table topper........ works for me!  I am *HIGHLY* allergic to the real ones!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> fiji water is better


I'll take my well water over any of it..........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll take my well water over any of it..........



Me too.......free is da best


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 16, 2012)

I'll check in later....gotta finish up some Christmas shopping and then try and get a gift together to mail out tomorrow..


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 16, 2012)

Work involves being the boss, keeping all the machines running, and dealing with 18 women. It's me and 1 other older male presser so we are vastly outnumbered. 

Myself, my wife and my mother who is 75 ride herd on them. BTW we own and run a drycleaners.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 16, 2012)

a dead tree sure is a thirsty tree.......


----------



## kracker (Dec 16, 2012)

aaaawwww hhhhaaaaiiilllllllll kang Jeffro!

Tell The Jag to wade in amongst them gals


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Feels good to be KANG don't it. Awwwww Hail Kang Jeffro.



Sho does 



Hankus said:


> How come we ain't have em a greetin party in the carport



 We should been 



Keebs said:


> Niiiice!
> 
> 
> guess I'll put your mango jelly to the side since ya ain't coming down......
> ...



 I'll figger a way to score some anyway 



Sugar Plum said:


> Dat boy was ready, eh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww Hail.....if I had known they was gonna change their mind I'd have invited ya!!! 



kracker said:


> aaaawwww hhhhaaaaiiilllllllll kang Jeffro!
> 
> Tell The Jag to wade in amongst them gals



I didn't have to say a word kracker....he's greetin'em at the door


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2012)

Just found out from another mom that my kids ES will have a cop on site all day tomorrow! Not sure if they will be there everyday this week but me & my husband are thinking about keeping the kids home tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

Play by play:

He's already lured one into his room to show her his tigers


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 16, 2012)

Greetin another one @ the door....he drops'em like a bomb.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> a dead tree sure is a thirsty tree.......


At least it doesn't want your beer or liquor!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Me too.......free is da best


 tastes sooo much better too!


Sugar Plum said:


> I'll check in later....gotta finish up some Christmas shopping and then try and get a gift together to mail out tomorrow..





Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Work involves being the boss, keeping all the machines running, and dealing with 18 women. It's me and 1 other older male presser so we are vastly outnumbered.
> 
> Myself, my wife and my mother who is 75 ride herd on them. BTW we own and run a drycleaners.


good job for the winter time but lawd have mercy working there during the summer!!!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> a dead tree sure is a thirsty tree.......





kracker said:


> aaaawwww hhhhaaaaiiilllllllll kang Jeffro!
> 
> Tell The Jag to wade in amongst them gals


you ain't gotta tell that boy nuttin when it comes to the wimmez!



Jeff C. said:


> I'll figger a way to score some anyway
> I didn't have to say a word kracker....he's greetin'em at the door


 You know I'll keep ya some to the side...... don't forget Chehaw if ya don't make it down during the Christmas break....
That's our boy!


Crickett said:


> Just found out from another mom that my kids ES will have a cop on site all day tomorrow! Not sure if they will be there everyday this week but me & my husband are thinking about keeping the kids home tomorrow!


On the one hand, I don't blame ya, but on the other, you can't keep them home everyday, unless you're gonna homeschool them from here on out......... glad I am past that and hope changes a whole bunch before my grans get there.......


Jeff C. said:


> Greetin another one @ the door....he drops'em like a bomb.


Go Jag, Go Jag!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 16, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Play by play:
> 
> He's already lured one into his room to show her his tigers






Jeff C. said:


> Greetin another one @ the door....he drops'em like a bomb.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2012)

Sunday evening youngins. I hate the mall. I would rather go to the dentist for a root canal.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Sunday evening youngins. I hate the mall. I would rather go to the dentist for a root canal.


I haven't been to a mall in............ dang, I couldn't tell you how long, 10 years maybe???


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I haven't been to a mall in............ dang, I couldn't tell you how long, 10 years maybe???



Well dont go back, the women's clothes are ugly ugly. I Think I will just get the wife a new gun rack for my pick-up.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Well dont go back, the women's clothes are ugly ugly. I Think I will just get the wife a new gun rack for my pick-up.


If that's what'll make her happy, happy, happy, go for it!
I buy local or online, I got to where I can't stand the crowds any more!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2012)

Keebs said:


> If that's what'll make her happy, happy, happy, go for it!
> I buy local or online, I got to where I can't stand the crowds any more!



Well I dont think she was to happy with the snake boots I bought her last year. I could not help it if they fit me better than they did her.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 16, 2012)

Ax Men was decent, but I felt let down fer some reason


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2012)

Night Hankus.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 16, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Well I dont think she was to happy with the snake boots I bought her last year. I could not help it if they fit me better than they did her.


 man, you ain't right!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Well I dont think she was to happy with the snake boots I bought her last year. I could not help it if they fit me better than they did her.



well, it's the thought that counts..... "honey, every time i put these snake boots on, it reminds me of you."


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 16, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, it's the thought that counts..... "honey, every time i put these snake boots on, it reminds me of you."



You better get thoughts like that outta yore head. I expect a good present this year.


----------



## slip (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh man whatta day at werk. I am soaked and soggy. 

I knew it wasnt a good sign when my co-worker went in to clean the bathrooms and ran out saying "OH *pottymouth* NO" .... Thank the lord for the morning cleaning crew, that was way beyond what i get paid for ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2012)

Evening, Slip!
Well, i've embedded some video's, sent some PM's, and baked 200 crappie jigs( cures the paint) tonight. Turning the guard tower duties over to you little Bro! 

Night, ya'll!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, it's the thought that counts..... "honey, every time i put these snake boots on, it reminds me of you."



Is it the texture of the skin or the fangs and bite that gives you the memory?

Well dog wakes me at 3:30 so I might as well get Monday started.  Can I get the coffee brewed before the white screen?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 17, 2012)

Mornin GIW, On my 3rd cup so far......Typical Monday mornin weather here, Cloudy and rainy....looks like the worst of the rain is yet to come.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin GIW, On my 3rd cup so far......Typical Monday mornin weather here, Cloudy and rainy....looks like the worst of the rain is yet to come.



Drink up and catch up.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Drink up and catch up.



Pulling out the siphon now......


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2012)

Waitin on the brew to finish here


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 17, 2012)

Happy Monday Moaning to you Gobblin, KyBowhunter and Hankus.

I went to bed late last night and I decided to get an extra 90 minutes of sleep this morning and it was desperately needed.  Now I will be pleased to drink some of your coffee this morning because I need something to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## kracker (Dec 17, 2012)

Morning folks..


----------



## kracker (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh yeah, power outages suck. Ours went out about 9:30 last night and when it came back on about 1 this morning, it like to have scared me to death. I swear every light is this house was on.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

kracker said:


> Oh yeah, power outages suck. Ours went out about 9:30 last night and when it came back on about 1 this morning, it like to have scared me to death. I swear every light is this house was on.


All hail!

Mornin Folks!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2012)

Mornin Everybody


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin Everybody


is it?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> is it?



Yep, 4 more days then off the rest of the year.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 17, 2012)

Mornin y'all. 
I took my kiddos to school this mornin & there was a county sheriff's officer in the parking lot & several more teachers & both principals on the side walk. That makes me feel a little better about sending them to school.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is it the texture of the skin or the fangs and bite that gives you the memory?
> 
> Well dog wakes me at 3:30 so I might as well get Monday started.  Can I get the coffee brewed before the white screen?



Nope, it's more like my wife has snakes in her head and the boots remind me of that fact.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yep, 4 more days then off the rest of the year.


MEEEeeetoooooo, get half a day Friday then that's it until the 31st and that'll most likely be a 1/2 day as well!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all.
> I took my kiddos to school this mornin & there was a county sheriff's officer in the parking lot & several more teachers & both principals on the side walk. That makes me feel a little better about sending them to school.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

Mernin kids......I survived the ruckus!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2012)

Good morning ya'll. Gonna be busy this week.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin kids......I survived the ruckus!!


 we knew you would............... how's Jag?


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll. Gonna be busy this week.


 Here too, gotta run to Wallyworld & do some other stuff......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we knew you would............... how's Jag?
> 
> Here too, gotta run to Wallyworld & do some other stuff......



I'm a survivor!!  He dodged a bullet or two!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

Steady rain.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Steady rain.....



Sprinkled here last night, no rain yet today though.


----------



## slip (Dec 17, 2012)

Waking up to the sound of pouring rain really makes me wanna go spend 7 hours in a parking lot.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Waking up to the sound of pouring rain really makes me wanna go spend 7 hours in a parking lot.


 don't forget your rain gear!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

slip said:


> Waking up to the sound of pouring rain really makes me wanna go spend 7 hours in a parking lot.



Makes me wanna go take a nap....


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 17, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yep, 4 more days then off the rest of the year.



3 days for me. I start Thursday and am out until Jan 2. If all goes well I submit my resignation while I'm on vacation and not return to this job at all. 





rhbama3 said:


> Nope, it's more like my wife has snakes in her head and the boots remind me of that fact.



Don't get started talkin trash. You just might find yourself in more trouble than you can handle.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

Congrats to BBQBOSS, he's a Daddy again! I must admit, him & the missus do make some purty baby boys!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Congrats to BBQBOSS, he's a Daddy again! I must admit, him & the missus do make some purty baby boys!



Congrats BBQBOSS!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 17, 2012)

This fits this group of over achievers to a "t"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Congrats to BBQBOSS, he's a Daddy again! I must admit, him & the missus do make some purty baby boys!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> This fits this group of over achievers to a "t"
> 
> View attachment 704872


 I too thought of this bunch when I saw it!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 17, 2012)

Lunch was wonderful! We fought over who would get to eat the leftover seafood pasta that Bubba cooked last night. Jennifer didn't take it to the barn for lunch and Mini Me made lunch plan with some friends. So I ate it.   Uh oh. Mini Me just came home and noticed the bowl in the sink.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

Bad weather just hit my Mama's place.......... I posted it in the weather thread............... scary............. but Mama is ok & my niece TJ was/is with her.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dang this forum is slow today. Just have time to say howdy fore I get ready for work.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang this forum is slow today. Just have time to say howdy fore I get ready for work.


 I told you to quit going to those "other sites"!

ok, I posted pics from Mama's place in the weather thread!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 17, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I told you to quit going to those "other sites"!



I have no idea what you speak of.......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

can't WAIT ............ 
Later ya'll!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2012)

Home today but had to bring the briefcase with 'a four letter word' in it that needs done by quitting time tomorrow.   But tomorrow is my Friday this week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home today but had to bring the briefcase with 'a four letter word' in it that needs done by quitting time tomorrow.   But tomorrow is my Friday this week.



 For bringing work home...

 For your Friday coming early...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2012)

Awesome thread Charlie! Prayers sent!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep



Nope


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2012)

Evening Hankus.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope



Like well water



KyDawg said:


> Evening Hankus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Hankus.



Howdy Pops!! 



Hankus said:


> Like well water



Full of minerals and contaminants takin up valuable space


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Pops!!
> 
> 
> 
> Full of minerals and contaminants takin up valuable space



So is coke til ya likker it up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 17, 2012)

Left the mountains today and stopped in Commerce to let the wife shop and I had a pedicure, felt amazing !!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Left the mountains today and stopped in Commerce to let the wife shop and I had a pedicure, felt amazing !!!



You da man Unk


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Left the mountains today and stopped in Commerce to let the wife shop and I had a pedicure, felt amazing !!!



And you used to be my hero.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

Hankus said:


> So is coke til ya likker it up



 It fills the voids 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Left the mountains today and stopped in Commerce to let the wife shop and I had a pedicure, felt amazing !!!



Ju get rid of those kones?


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Left the mountains today and stopped in Commerce to let the wife shop and I had a pedicure, felt amazing !!!



22 minits from da Cafe'356. Oh well, that's wat frins are 4


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Left the mountains today and stopped in Commerce to let the wife shop and I had a pedicure, felt amazing !!!



Here is the salon shot.....you could have climbed a few telephone poles with those talons........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 17, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Here is the salon shot.....you could have climbed a few telephone poles with those talons........



She doesn't have on gloves or a mask.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 17, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> She doesn't have on gloves or a mask.



......she likes to live dangerously.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Left the mountains today and stopped in Commerce to let the wife shop and I had a pedicure, felt amazing !!!


Picture time!??!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Here is the salon shot.....you could have climbed a few telephone poles with those talons........


beat me to it!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been tying jigs all evening. Took a break to eat supper and then got to put the glue to the threads. I do believe somebody is gonna be happy.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Left the mountains today and stopped in Commerce to let the wife shop and I had a pedicure, felt amazing !!!



What color did you go with?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I've been tying jigs all evening. Took a break to eat supper and then got to put the glue to the threads. I do believe somebody is gonna be happy.



happy happy happy.....


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 17, 2012)

Today was a monday!!!

Employees grumpy, drizzled most all day, Dang plastic tee in the coolant line on the truck crumbled so i had to pull over and splice the hoses in the rain for 15 min. Gov't and the media is gone nuts.
Yep it's Monday!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Left the mountains today and stopped in Commerce to let the wife shop and I had a pedicure, felt amazing !!!



Dude, next time your in that neck of the woods let me know. You were within hollering distance from me and snowy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Today was a monday!!!
> 
> Employees grumpy, drizzled most all day, Dang plastic tee in the coolant line on the truck crumbled so i had to pull over and splice the hoses in the rain for 15 min. Gov't and the media is gone nuts.
> Yep it's Monday!!!



Twas a good day....glad you could tell me about it!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2012)

I cant wait until tomorrow. Tomorrow is my Tuesday.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 17, 2012)

Monday makes you want to eat o bunch of comfort food.

Anybody got a plane , we could pop on over to Nawlins for a cajun feed!!!  My CA. wife says it's time to go back home  for some catfish, gator, oysters, and gumbo!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Monday makes you want to eat o bunch of comfort food.
> 
> Anybody got a plane , we could pop on over to Nawlins for a cajun feed!!!  My CA. wife says it's time to go back home  for some catfish, gator, oysters, and gumbo!!!



Sounds like some fine grazing Bilge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I cant wait until tomorrow. Tomorrow is my Tuesday.



 Everyday is a Holiday!!



Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Monday makes you want to eat o bunch of comfort food.
> 
> Anybody got a plane , we could pop on over to Nawlins for a cajun feed!!!  My CA. wife says it's time to go back home  for some catfish, gator, oysters, and gumbo!!!



Goin middle of February for work, will take the opportunity to partake in most, if not all, of that.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 17, 2012)

N.O. is the wifes home so when we go she knows where the locals eat. It is amazing the quality and quantity for little money she  knows about when it comes to food.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> N.O. is the wifes home so when we go she knows where the locals eat. It is amazing the quality and quantity for little money she  knows about when it comes to food.



I grew up there also! Of course that was 30 years ago so it's definitely changed. I try to get down there 2-3 times a year.
Most of the time I just eat with my buddies that grew up there....can't get much better than homemade local cuisine.

We'll go to a good local joint now and then.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 17, 2012)

The wife grew up in mid city and Metairie. I had college friends in Covingtion and Slidell.  Did some great fishing in Slidell,  redfish tailing everywhere. Saw it in the late 70s.

Yes it has changed.


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 17, 2012)

Evening all.   Just making the rounds.  Carry on.


----------



## huntinstuff (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Hey.



I heard you found sumpin you may or may not have been lookin for 

Congrats!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Evening all.   Just making the rounds.  Carry on.



Evenin...aint much to carry on!! Thanks for stoppin by though.


----------



## huntinstuff (Dec 17, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard you found sumpin you may or may not have been lookin for
> 
> Congrats!!



That may or may not be true. But Thanks.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 17, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Today was a monday!!!
> 
> Employees grumpy, drizzled most all day, Dang plastic tee in the coolant line on the truck crumbled so i had to pull over and splice the hoses in the rain for 15 min. Gov't and the media is gone nuts.
> Yep it's Monday!!!


It was a Monday!!.......Conference calls, meetings, Corrective actions, Bad product made over the weekend, and the non-conformance's to follow!!

Don't see any reason to be excited for the upcoming two weeks off!!

It will all be here waiting for me when I get back to work!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 17, 2012)

Got a Sally Hanson Hard as Nails buzz going on......


Thats the nail polish i use on my jig thread to keep them from unraveling. 
Gonna post some pics on the giveaway thread shortly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 17, 2012)

I reckon I can call it a night now....I had to drown that evil cupcake that was starin at me with a glass of milk.


----------



## kracker (Dec 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Left the mountains today and stopped in Commerce to let the wife shop and I had a pedicure, felt amazing !!!


Quack left the mountains today and tonight Deliverance was on TV. Things that make you go hmmm.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 18, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday Gobblin.  Send me a couple of cups of coffee on over so that I can get my rear in gear this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I've been tying jigs all evening. Took a break to eat supper and then got to put the glue to the threads. I do believe somebody is gonna be happy.



Glue to threads

Hope you are talking jigs not red button moderator time.  

Well it is Twosday so have a second cup of coffee


----------



## Hankus (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glue to threads
> 
> Hope you are talking jigs not red button moderator time.
> 
> Well it is Twosday so have a second cup of coffee



Let you in on a secret from Mt. Olympus....... the button is black.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Let you in on a secret from Mt. Olympus....... the button is black.



So they gave you the rookie starter button huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So they gave you the rookie starter button huh?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just got home from Da Big House. MMMMMM....stuffed bell pepper for breakfast. 

Well got to get some sleep. Later folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just got home from Da Big House. MMMMMM....stuffed bell pepper for breakfast.
> 
> Well got to get some sleep. Later folks



thats a rockin breakfast  i didn't know you was in jail!?

anyway, glad you got out in time for Kwanzaa!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Mornin, Jal. and cheese sausage with mustard


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, Jal. and cheese sausage with mustard



i had a deer sausage an egg sammich wif some of Keebs pepper jelly on it 

that jelly be good tadeaf!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Moanin kids.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i had a deer sausage an egg sammich wif some of Keebs pepper jelly on it
> 
> that jelly be good tadeaf!!!!






Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids.....



Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, Jal. and cheese sausage with mustard







blood on the ground said:


> i had a deer sausage an egg sammich wif some of Keebs pepper jelly on it
> 
> that jelly be good tadeaf!!!!



I'mon have to dig around and see what I can come up with.



mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro



Mud and blood!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i had a deer sausage an egg sammich wif some of Keebs pepper jelly on it
> 
> that jelly be good tadeaf!!!!


Glad ya like it!


Jeff C. said:


> Moanin kids.....


 hiyaChief!


Jeff C. said:


> Mud and blood!!


 ya beat me to it!

Ok, got teams to get typed up, I know the phone is gonna start ringing & then gotta shut down to go serve the Sr. Citizens Christmas luncheon, my whole bunch I work with puts that on & we fix the plates, lot of work, but it is soooooo worth it!  I love Christmas time!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i had a deer sausage an egg sammich wif some of Keebs pepper jelly on it
> 
> that jelly be good tadeaf!!!!


 Wait a minute, ALLL these times you have fussed about getting some pear relish & you ain't even opened it yet???????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Glad ya like it!
> 
> hiyaChief!
> 
> ...



Moanin galfriend!! What time you gonna be back?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin galfriend!! What time you gonna be back?


Sometime between 1:00 & 2:00ish........... knee deep in rosters right now!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Sometime between 1:00 & 2:00ish........... knee deep in rosters right now!



you feeding chickens? How many rosters you got?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Sometime between 1:00 & 2:00ish........... knee deep in rosters right now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Wait a minute, ALLL these times you have fussed about getting some pear relish & you ain't even opened it yet???????



yes i have!!!! i sampled all of it!!! its very,very goodtadeaf 


yell @ me like that


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> you feeding chickens? How many rosters you got?


A *roster* is a list of names of people involved with some  organization or assignment. It can be a list of people and additional  information, like the times when they are required to work or a list of  students in a classroom.
A *rooster*, also known as a *cockerel*, *cock* (from Old English _coc_) or *chanticleer*, is a male chicken (_Gallus gallus_). 



mudracing101 said:


>


I Knew you didn't wuv me neither!


blood on the ground said:


> yes i have!!!! i sampled all of it!!! its very,very goodtadeaf
> 
> 
> yell @ me like that


 ya juss ain't mentioned it.............. sowwy I yelled........


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> A *roster* is a list of names of people involved with some  organization or assignment. It can be a list of people and additional  information, like the times when they are required to work or a list of  students in a classroom.
> A *rooster*, also known as a *cockerel*, *cock* (from Old English _coc_) or *chanticleer*, is a male chicken (_Gallus gallus_).
> 
> 
> ...



roster, rooster, ruster..... it's all the same.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> A *roster* is a list of names of people involved with some  organization or assignment. It can be a list of people and additional  information, like the times when they are required to work or a list of  students in a classroom.
> A *rooster*, also known as a *cockerel*, *cock* (from Old English _coc_) or *chanticleer*, is a male chicken (_Gallus gallus_).
> 
> 
> ...



I doo!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> roster, rooster, ruster..... it's all the same.


 I ain't typin up NUTTIN 'bout no dang ROOSTERS.........  


Jeff C. said:


> I doo!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> A *roster* is a list of names of people involved with some  organization or assignment. It can be a list of people and additional  information, like the times when they are required to work or a list of  students in a classroom.
> A *rooster*, also known as a *cockerel*, *cock* (from Old English _coc_) or *chanticleer*, is a male chicken (_Gallus gallus_).
> 
> 
> ...



is this better???? well, is it???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I Knew you didn't wuv me neither!



Well now you're just being silly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> is this better???? well, is it???



Just seen youre sig line......... suck up


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just seen youre sig line......... suck up



 i will get another jar


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> is this better???? well, is it???





mudracing101 said:


> Well now you're just being silly.





mudracing101 said:


> Just seen youre sig line......... suck up





blood on the ground said:


> i will get another jar















 the very reason I love this forum & this bunch in particular, thank ya'll, I needed that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2012)

Anyone who believes that women and men are equal has never seen a man trying to wrap a Christmas present!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Got to do it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

King


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King



Which do you prefer, "Your Majesty"


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Which do you prefer, "Your Majesty"



All depends on the time of the day


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Anyone who believes that women and men are equal has never seen a man trying to wrap a Christmas present!!!


 total comedy act!


mudracing101 said:


> Got to do it.





mudracing101 said:


> King


where's da pic of you in your robe???????


Jeff C. said:


> Which do you prefer, "Your Majesty"


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> total comedy act!
> 
> 
> 
> where's da pic of you in your robe???????



Patience. Its coming


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Patience. Its coming


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> total comedy act!
> 
> 
> 
> where's da pic of you in your robe???????



i got one of him just after the robe  thats what inspired Chris Young to write the black dress song!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi!



Hey MasterQuack....how was da mountains?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey MasterQuack....how was da mountains?





2 days of rain, but it was better than staying at home and Dawn had fun !!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 18, 2012)

afternoon all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> afternoon all.



Afternoon Bob....which reminds me, I'm hungry!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Awwwww Hail KANG MUD!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2012)

How Deee


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How Deee



Dooo...Mig!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi!





boneboy96 said:


> afternoon all.





Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Bob....which reminds me, I'm hungry!!



Barbeque, smoked chicken, taters and baked beans.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i got one of him just after the robe  thats what inspired Chris Young to write the black dress song!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi!


 ready for the pics to be posted so you can 'splain yoself?


boneboy96 said:


> afternoon all.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> How Deee





mudracing101 said:


> Barbeque, smoked chicken, taters and baked beans.


Turkey, dressing, gravey, squash casserole & green beans........... and extra plates for supper, I ain't gotta cook!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon Bob....which reminds me, I'm hungry!!



How did I get mixed up with ur hungryness?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ready for the pics to be posted so you can 'splain yoself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I figgured you done posted 'em ????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2012)

jeff c. said:


> dooo...mig!!



sup jc.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2012)

i had dead BBQ chicken, corn off da cobb an some grean beenz


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2012)

I had sliced Boston Butt and some homemade mac & cheese


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I figgured you done posted 'em ????


 you'd've done heard about it if I had!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Post em Keebs. Post em.


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2012)

First day off inna week and it feels so good. Slept in an errything.


Hows yall?


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 18, 2012)

slip said:


> First day off inna week and it feels so good. Slept in an errything.
> 
> 
> Hows yall?



Wazzup little bro?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, Quack had a blast on his little vacation!


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, Quack had a blast on his little vacation!



nope, not gonna, no way.........I gots work to do anyway


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, Quack had a blast on his little vacation!






I get about 3 a year, feels really awesome !!  



Don't knock it til you've tried it !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I get about 3 a year, feels really awesome !!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't knock it til you've tried it !!



You gotta go all the way to the mountains to get a pedicure


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You gotta go all the way to the mountains to get a pedicure






Naw, Dawn was hitting the outlet malls and I didn't have nuttin to do . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, Quack had a blast on his little vacation!



His toes done turnt the water green


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I get about 3 a year, feels really awesome !!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't knock it til you've tried it !!



The Jag went with MizT not too long ago and paid for himself one wit his own $$$. He walked in the door and said, "It felt goooooood!!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> His toes done turnt the water green





I know what color yourns would turn


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Ah'ight, certain folks, check your pm's.......... important bizness to be seen about.............  That's all, carry on...........


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Wazzup little bro?


Notta much a'tall ... You?


Keebs said:


> Yeah, Quack had a blast on his little vacation!


 That poor lady.


Keebs said:


> Ah'ight, certain folks, check your pm's.......... important bizness to be seen about.............  That's all, carry on...........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Notta much a'tall ... You?
> 
> That poor lady.


 That's what I thought the first time I saw it!
 It weren't nuttin.......... but if Mod power is needed, I'll send it on to ya di'rect'ly..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I know what color yourns would turn



That could be good or bad. I'll leave it alone.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Notta much a'tall ... You?
> 
> That poor lady.





Keebs said:


> That's what I thought the first time I saw it!
> It weren't nuttin.......... but if Mod power is needed, I'll send it on to ya di'rect'ly..........



That's the exact thought I had when I saw it too.   I was just being nice for some reason. Must be the Holidays.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Notta much a'tall ... You?
> 
> That poor lady.






Ya remember the scene in "Dumb and Dumber" when Jim Carey was getting a pedicure . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya remember the scene in "Dumb and Dumber" when Jim Carey was getting a pedicure . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2012)

well i guess i will start my Christmas shopping tonight...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> well i guess i will start my Christmas shopping tonight...



Didja git your Christmas bonus


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya remember the scene in "Dumb and Dumber" when Jim Carey was getting a pedicure . . .





Jeff C. said:


>





blood on the ground said:


> well i guess i will start my Christmas shopping tonight...



I gots ta try and finish up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didja git your Christmas bonus



not sure what that is


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> not sure what that is


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2012)

Time for a dranky drank !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 18, 2012)

Howdy...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Didja git your Christmas bonus


I bet we wont get one this year



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 18, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> thats a rockin breakfast  i didn't know you was in jail!?
> 
> anyway, glad you got out in time for Kwanzaa!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

King


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I get about 3 a year, feels really awesome !!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't knock it til you've tried it !!



I miss gettin' a pedi!



mudracing101 said:


> His toes done turnt the water green







Jeff C. said:


> The Jag went with MizT not too long ago and paid for himself one wit his own $$$. He walked in the door and said, "It felt goooooood!!"








Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya remember the scene in "Dumb and Dumber" when Jim Carey was getting a pedicure . . .





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King





BTW: I was not offended!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> King












Hey Crickett, wanna hear a true story ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Crickett said:


> BTW: I was not offended!



  Just makin sure


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time for a dranky drank !!!


 wish it was for me too, I NEED one ratnow!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy...


 well hello there.................


mudracing101 said:


> I bet we wont get one this year


 I did!  and it's done spent!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> King


ahhhh............dic............ted................. that's what I'm sayin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wish it was for me too, I NEED one ratnow!!!!!
> 
> well hello there.................
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>









 it's ok, nuttin a little fire time & fire water won't help............


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Crickett, wanna hear a true story ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, Quacks pedi gave me the inspiration to get a mani on the way home from work. My nails be so pretty tadeaf.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm out ya'll, Keebs lets go.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2012)

Home sweet home.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home sweet home.



I want to know where you guys go every day.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I want to know where you guys go every day.



Out an about lookin for bacon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I want to know where you guys go every day.



To that salt mine that returns pocket change to put petrol in the vehicle.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, Quacks pedi gave me the inspiration to get a mani on the way home from work. My nails be so pretty tadeaf.



Well rub it in whydontcha!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 18, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Well rub it in whydontcha!



My Boss gave me a gift certificate. Bout let it expire.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Out an about lookin for bacon.



Me and the wifey used to go there when we were younger.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My Boss gave me a gift certificate. Bout let it expire.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Me and the wifey used to go there when we were younger.



Same here bro, same here. Now all I need is a fryin pan:


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2012)

Evening youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins.



Evenin young man!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, Quacks pedi gave me the inspiration to get a mani on the way home from work. My nails be so pretty tadeaf.


Wish I had some nails to manicure..........


mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll, Keebs lets go.


where the heck did ya go?????


gobbleinwoods said:


> Home sweet home.





KyDawg said:


> I want to know where you guys go every day.


which day???


Hornet22 said:


> Out an about lookin for bacon.





gobbleinwoods said:


> To that salt mine that returns pocket change to put petrol in the vehicle.


you do that AFTER work?????


Crickett said:


> Well rub it in whydontcha!


 right!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> My Boss gave me a gift certificate. Bout let it expire.


How nice!! I gave the bestie a gift certificate for a massage a couple years ago.......... never used it, thought it was a "deep massage" kind & heard from co-workers it hurt......... ain't bought her nothing "major" ever again...........


KyDawg said:


> Me and the wifey used to go there whenit's all 'bout the cuddlin, bro, I promise! we were younger.





Hornet22 said:


> Same here bro, same here. Now all I need is a fryin pan:


it's all 'bout the cuddlin, bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Wish I had some nails to manicure..........
> 
> where the heck did ya go?????
> 
> ...



Are you editing posts again?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Are you editing posts again?


 NO, *some* folks don't "quote" just right!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2012)

I wish I could answer as many people in one thread as keebs could.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I wish I could answer as many people in one thread as keebs could.


Darlin', ain't nuttin stopping you but yourself........... just click the button next to the "quote" button & keep rollin.......... now, I WILL warn you, there IS  a cut off for the number of "smileys" you can have, but I promise, you TOO can be a *Multi-Quote* King if you send me your money!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Darlin', ain't nuttin stopping you but yourself........... just click the button next to the "quote" button & keep rollin.......... now, I WILL warn you, there IS  a cut off for the number of "smileys" you can have, but I promise, you TOO can be a *Multi-Quote* King if you send me your money!





Yeah KyDawg, she brok....er.....taught me. 

After you hit the button NEXT to the quote button on each individual you want to quote, then hit the QUOTE button itself on the LAST person you want to quote.

Post your comment in between the individual quotes you see and WaLa!!


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2012)

Just ate a entire pizza on my own and still kinda hungry ...


Sup yawl...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 18, 2012)

evenin peeps


----------



## crappiedex (Dec 18, 2012)

HOWDEE folks


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah KyDawg, she brok....er.....taught me.
> 
> After you hit the button NEXT to the quote button on each individual you want to quote, then hit the QUOTE button itself on the LAST person you want to quote.
> 
> Post your comment in between the individual quotes you see and WaLa!!


 you learned well, grasshoppa!


slip said:


> Just ate a entire pizza on my own and still kinda hungry ...
> 
> 
> Sup yawl...


 don't doubt it wiff them holler legs you got!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin peeps


HEELLLLOOOoooodarlin!


crappiedex said:


> HOWDEE folks


heyfisheyman!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

slip said:


> Just ate a entire pizza on my own and still kinda hungry ...
> 
> 
> Sup yawl...





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin peeps





crappiedex said:


> HOWDEE folks



How y'all iz?? 

Or....you can do it like that KyDawg!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 18, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin peeps



Hey KY you like to read books? If so I can recommend a great book on Indian Larry. My husband has it & it's really good.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2012)

I aint got no money.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I aint got no money.





Just tell her the check is in the mail.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2012)

Uh, the check is in the mail Keebs.


----------



## crappiedex (Dec 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I aint got no money.



Thats contagious


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I aint got no money.





Jeff C. said:


> Just tell her the check is in the mail.





KyDawg said:


> Uh, the check is in the mail Keebs.


 WHAT are you two talking about?????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> but I promise, you TOO can be a *Multi-Quote* King if you send me your money!


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2012)

crappiedex said:


> Thats contagious



Well then i think somebody sneezed on me.



WHY does it feel like the bottom of my foot and inside of my knee is ripping with every durn step ... freakin hurts.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHAT are you two talking about?????????



We were talking about picking up Hickory nuts in Kentucky. It was a private conversation.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>





slip said:


> Well then i think somebody sneezed on me.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY does it feel like the bottom of my foot and inside of my knee is ripping with every durn step ... freakin hurts.



Would your screen name have anything to do with it?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just tell her the check is in the mail.




Good evening folks!!

Hard to keep up this evening!!..........My hiney is dragging from work, and the internet connection is moving about as slow as pond water!!


----------



## crappiedex (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Would your screen name have anything to do with it?



Fits dont it 


AAACHEW


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


~slapping head~ GOTCHA!!!!!!!! *DUH!


slip said:


> Well then i think somebody sneezed on me.
> 
> 
> 
> WHY does it feel like the bottom of my foot and inside of my knee is ripping with every durn step ... freakin hurts.


pull sumthin?????


KyDawg said:


> We were talking about picking up Hickory nuts in Kentucky. It was a private conversation.


 lissen heah, pops......... If ya got some extra hickory nuts, bring'em on your way south, please, will swap you some with some pear relish? pepper jelly??


Jeff C. said:


> Would your screen name have anything to do with it?


 slipped??? how 'bout PULLED?? as in OVERWORKED??? THAT sound familiar??????


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!
> 
> Hard to keep up this evening!!..........My hiney is dragging from work, and the internet connection is moving about as slow as pond water!!



Evening Ruttn.


----------



## crappiedex (Dec 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!
> 
> Hard to keep up this evening!!..........My hiney is dragging from work, and the internet connection is moving about as slow as pond water!!



How bout it RUTT


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!
> 
> Hard to keep up this evening!!..........My hiney is dragging from work, and the internet connection is moving about as slow as pond water!!



 Evenin Mitch!! Hey, tell that sweet Taglady I said hello. She hasn't been around here much


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Would your screen name have anything to do with it?



Maybe I was slippin an trippin in the rain at werk the last few days...Just been hurting like this for two days but it do hurt!

Oh well ... just hope it dont get worse until atleast next week when i get 4 days off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ~slapping head~ GOTCHA!!!!!!!! *DUH!
> 
> pull sumthin?????
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!
> 
> Hard to keep up this evening!!..........My hiney is dragging from work, and the internet connection is moving about as slow as pond water!!


 Hey Darlin'.............. night darlin'.......... just think........... days off, days off..............


crappiedex said:


> Fits dont it
> 
> 
> AAACHEW





slip said:


> Maybe I was slippin an trippin in the rain at werk the last few days...Just been hurting like this for two days but it do hurt!
> 
> Oh well ... just hope it dont get worse until atleast next week when i get 4 days off.


just 4?????? lets see, 1/2 day this Friday, then off Sat, Sun, Mon, Tues, Wed, Thur, Fri., Sat, Sun, short Mon, off Tues............. that's my schedule coming up....
ok, calling it a night.........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!
> 
> Hard to keep up this evening!!..........My hiney is dragging from work, and the internet connection is moving about as slow as pond water!!



Living in the sticks will do that.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


 I like to use them in grilling............... really!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Darlin'.............. night darlin'.......... just think........... days off, days off..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



G'night galfriend!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Ruttn.





crappiedex said:


> How bout it RUTT





Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Mitch!! Hey, tell that sweet Taglady I said hello. She hasn't been around here much


Good evening Gentlemen!!

Jeff she has been busy with the retriever club, and all things associated!!.........I will deliver your message when she wakes up from her nap!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2012)

My hands are sticky from eating the country ham Biscuits and gravy the wifey just brought me. Umh umh umh.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Gentlemen!!
> 
> Jeff she has been busy with the retriever club, and all things associated!!.........I will deliver your message when she wakes up from her nap!!



Well, she's gotta get one of y'all trained   Preciate it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> My hands are sticky from eating the country ham Biscuits and gravy the wifey just brought me. Umh umh umh.



 Now I gotta go to prowlin round the kitchen!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 18, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Darlin'.............. night darlin'.......... just think........... days off, days off..............


Days off..........Yes!!.........Tomorrow is my last day at work this year!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Living in the sticks will do that.


That sort of has an effect on it, but wouldn't trade it for anything in this world!!

Give my best to the Mrs. and that young man of yours!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Now I gotta go to prowlin round the kitchen!!



I am coming to south Georgia Quail hunting in January and will drop off some of my Ky country ham to anyone of yall that will meet me on I 75 between Chattonooga and Tifton. 4 slice limit to everyone but Keebs I  am taking her and Mud  whole one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I am coming to south Georgia Quail hunting in January and will drop off some of my Ky country ham to anyone of yall that will meet me on I 75 between Chattonooga and Tifton. 4 slice limit to everyone but Keebs I  am taking her and Mud  whole one.



What day In January you comin through? Wouldn't want to take up too much of your travel time, but it'd be my pleasure to put a handshake on ya!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What day In January you comin through? Wouldn't want to take up too much of your travel time, but it'd be my pleasure to put a handshake on ya!!



I think it s the last Friday in that month. I will let you know when I get a set date for sure. I would enjoy shaking your hand to my friend.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Days off..........Yes!!.........Tomorrow is my last day at work this year!!
> 
> That sort of has an effect on it, but wouldn't trade it for anything in this world!!
> 
> Give my best to the Mrs. and that young man of yours!!



Those are words of envy. 


I will do   How is the Mrs. and the pups.?


----------



## huntinstuff (Dec 18, 2012)

How's all the rockin' Drivla's doing tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I think it s the last Friday in that month. I will let you know when I get a set date for sure. I would enjoy shaking your hand to my friend.



I'm lookin forward to it!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Those are words of envy.
> 
> 
> I will do   How is the Mrs. and the pups.?



Poppa pigmy!!  Hope all is well with you and your loved ones, sir!!

Think it's time I turned this thing off....

Good evening folks!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm lookin forward to it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Sir Jeff, Hope Jag and the Mrs are good. 

I doing the dame.

Good night all.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What day In January you comin through? Wouldn't want to take up too much of your travel time, but it'd be my pleasure to put a handshake on ya!!





KyDawg said:


> I think it s the last Friday in that month. I will let you know when I get a set date for sure. I would enjoy shaking your hand to my friend.


Let me know the date, and I will try to make it happen!!.........I'm about an hour away from 75!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Those are words of envy.
> 
> 
> I will do   How is the Mrs. and the pups.?


Tag Is well, Mason is back at school, and Tucker is living the life!!



huntinstuff said:


> How's all the rockin' Drivla's doing tonight?


Doing good stuff!! Hope you, and yours are doing well!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2012)

Just got home from the horspital. What a long day.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got home from the horspital. What a long day.....


Welcome home Bama!!........I feel your pain!!

Work has had me wrapped up here of late!!

Going to try, and enjoy a few days off after tomorrow!!


----------



## huntinstuff (Dec 18, 2012)

Whats all this 'work' yall speak of? I took a month off. Not that i'm bragging.... ok maybe a little.


----------



## kracker (Dec 18, 2012)

I was gonna hang around for a while, then y'all had to start using that icky "w" word....


----------



## slip (Dec 18, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Whats all this 'work' yall speak of? I took a month off. Not that i'm bragging.... ok maybe a little.


If i took a month off i think i'd go crazy.


kracker said:


> I was gonna hang around for a while, then y'all had to start using that icky "w" word....



How do Kracker...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 18, 2012)

kracker said:


> I was gonna hang around for a while, then y'all had to start using that icky "w" word....


Well it is what it is!!........Gotta do something to support my habits!!

And there is the training for the Pup!!


----------



## huntinstuff (Dec 18, 2012)

slip said:


> If i took a month off i think i'd go crazy.
> 
> 
> How do Kracker...



See that's just it, I'm already there!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 18, 2012)

slip said:


> If i took a month off i think i'd go crazy.


I'm just taking two weeks off, and I'm worried about what I will have to come back to when I return!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Welcome home Bama!!........I feel your pain!!
> 
> Work has had me wrapped up here of late!!
> 
> Going to try, and enjoy a few days off after tomorrow!!



Well, the good thing is, i still have a few chances to whack another Doe before season goes out. The bad thing is, the work schedule, holiday schedule, chehaw schedule, co-workers days off schedule and i'm gonna be struggling to find time to hunt. 
 Think i'll go hunt internet spammers on the forum for a few. I mean, since i can't deer hunt right now. The problem is that i'm not sure what to do when i actually catch one.


----------



## kracker (Dec 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, the good thing is, i still have a few chances to whack another Doe before season goes out. The bad thing is, the work schedule, holiday schedule, chehaw schedule, co-workers days off schedule and i'm gonna be struggling to find time to hunt.
> Think i'll go hunt internet spammers on the forum for a few. I mean, since i can't deer hunt right now. The problem is that i'm not sure what to do when i actually catch one.


Deleting spammers on a TX/OK music site I was on was my only moderator experience. About 2 months in everyone was in a tinkling contest one night when I lost it.

Jager and the red button don't mix, trust me. I think I deleted about half the board that night


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 18, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, the good thing is, i still have a few chances to whack another Doe before season goes out. The bad thing is, the work schedule, holiday schedule, chehaw schedule, co-workers days off schedule and i'm gonna be struggling to find time to hunt.
> Think i'll go hunt internet spammers on the forum for a few. I mean, since i can't deer hunt right now. The problem is that i'm not sure what to do when i actually catch one.


I hope to be able to get out, and hunt a few times while I'm off!!

Later folks!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 18, 2012)

Later Mitch


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 19, 2012)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to all of you fellow drivelers.  Time to get those tails out of bed and get humping so that you can make some $$$$$ to pay for all of those Christmas toys.

Now if I can just find Gobblin and grab a couple of cups of his coffee this morning while I wash some clothes , read the newspaper, and eat some breakfast as well.

Hope all of you have a good day today and will pass it on.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 19, 2012)

AND before the day gets gone........KEEBS, you are absolutely the AVATAR Queen !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2012)

I am here EE with freshly brewed coffee.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2012)

Hack hack, cough cough,,,,,,,,morning...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am here EE with freshly brewed coffee.



....just what the doctor ordered......the morning elixir


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 19, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

Mornin children....couple of slices of hot buttered panettone and a cup of coffee ain't bad to start the day!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> AND before the day gets gone........KEEBS, you are absolutely the AVATAR Queen !!!


mornin sir!


gobbleinwoods said:


> I am here EE with freshly brewed coffee.


thanks for da kwoffee


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hack hack, cough cough,,,,,,,,morning...


yuck and da crud jumped on ya again.... hope ya get well soon!


Hornet22 said:


> mornin boyz n gurlz.


mernin Mr H


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin children....couple of slices of hot buttered panettone and a cup of coffee ain't bad to start the day!



 panettone ..... izzat spanish fer BLT?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin sir!
> 
> thanks for da kwoffee
> 
> ...




Naw, but bacon would have been good wit it!


----------



## huntinstuff (Dec 19, 2012)

Mo'nin folks!  Coffee is good...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2012)

Morning ya'll , Happy Hump day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I am coming to south Georgia Quail hunting in January and will drop off some of my Ky country ham to anyone of yall that will meet me on I 75 between Chattonooga and Tifton. 4 slice limit to everyone but Keebs I  am taking her and Mud  whole one.



Boy, glad i read back HOLLAR When you're close


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Mo'nin folks!  Coffee is good...



Mornin stuff.....sho is, I need another cup!!



mudracing101 said:


> Boy, glad i read back HOLLAR When you're close



 You best be glad....I was fixin to intercept!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Wish I had some nails to manicure..........
> 
> where the heck did ya go?????
> 
> ...


I like massages, just sayin


crappiedex said:


> Thats contagious


Tell me about it.


Jeff C. said:


>



King Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I like massages, just sayin
> 
> Tell me about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 19, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I am coming to south Georgia Quail hunting in January and will drop off some of my Ky country ham to anyone of yall that will meet me on I 75 between Chattonooga and Tifton. 4 slice limit to everyone but Keebs I  am taking her and Mud  whole one.



KYDawg............didn't you get the message???  Shucks Keebs and Mud are both going to be on vacation starting this Friday and it will last all the way through 2013 on in to 2014.  I think I heard they might be back around April 1st, 2014 though.  Sounds like since they won't be around for those big ole HAMS you talking about, (and I know you don't want to have to haul them heavy things back home) I'm thinkin there are lots of other drivelers that will be glad to help you get rid of some of those good tasting vittles.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, but bacon would have been good wit it!



looks really good!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I am coming to south Georgia Quail hunting in January and will drop off some of my Ky country ham to anyone of yall that will meet me on I 75 between Chattonooga and Tifton. 4 slice limit to everyone but Keebs I  am taking her and Mud  whole one.


 and I'll have you some jars of goodies ready to take in trade!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> AND before the day gets gone........KEEBS, you are absolutely the AVATAR Queen !!!


 TY, like I've said "It has a mind of it's own"!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hack hack, cough cough,,,,,,,,morning...


 you ain't got rid of that mess yet?


mudracing101 said:


> I like massages, just sayin


I do too............


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> KYDawg............didn't you get the message???  Shucks Keebs and Mud are both going to be on vacation starting this Friday and it will last all the way through 2013 on in to 2014.  I think I heard they might be back around April 1st, 2014 though.  Sounds like since they won't be around for those big ole HAMS you talking about, (and I know you don't want to have to haul them heavy things back home) I'm thinkin there are lots of other drivelers that will be glad to help you get rid of some of those good tasting vittles.


backoffpops!
Ok, 'bout got the whole place to myself & payroll & more rosters (NOT ROOSTERS, Wobert) to get typed up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> KYDawg............didn't you get the message???  Shucks Keebs and Mud are both going to be on vacation starting this Friday and it will last all the way through 2013 on in to 2014.  I think I heard they might be back around April 1st, 2014 though.  Sounds like since they won't be around for those big ole HAMS you talking about, (and I know you don't want to have to haul them heavy things back home) I'm thinkin there are lots of other drivelers that will be glad to help you get rid of some of those good tasting vittles.


 Down , down 


Keebs said:


> and I'll have you some jars of goodies ready to take in trade!
> 
> TY, like I've said "It has a mind of it's own"!
> 
> ...



I'll have some good stuff to swap too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2012)

Should i do it, of course.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2012)

KING , yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> KING , yep



Dude!! evatime......Kang!!!!  dicktater


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude!! evatime......Kang!!!!  dicktater



Dont be hatin Blood, Here, you can hold my sword.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude!! evatime......Kang!!!!  dicktater





mudracing101 said:


> Dont be hatin Blood, Here, you can hold my sword.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



You want to hold it too.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2012)

Mornin' y'all. Anyone else feel like goin' out and buyin' some guns?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2012)

keebsistypingroosters

did they wake you up at sunrise?

headed to the golf course today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. Anyone else feel like goin' out and buyin' some guns?



  bullets is what im stockin up on! im good on Guns


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Dude!! evatime......Kang!!!!  dicktater


Jealous much



mudracing101 said:


> Dont be hatin Blood, Here, you can hold my sword.






mudracing101 said:


> You want to hold it too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebsistypingroosters
> 
> did they wake you up at sunrise?
> 
> headed to the golf course today.



some of the best night fishin a man can do is on a golf course


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. Anyone else feel like goin' out and buyin' some guns?



I'm jus gonna build a double barrel cannon


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jealous much



 dang womenz


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> some of the best night fishin a man can do is on a golf course



Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> KING , yep





blood on the ground said:


> Dude!! evatime......Kang!!!!  dicktater





mudracing101 said:


> Dont be hatin Blood, Here, you can hold my sword.





Keebs said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> You want to hold it too.



























Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. Anyone else feel like goin' out and buyin' some guns?



Wait a minute....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait a minute....



kwit yer laffin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> kwit yer laffin


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait a minute....



Hey ol man


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2012)

I fear we may have lost our babysitter....she's jumped on the "anti AR" bandwagon. Her FB status today says that it's completely pointless to own one and the only reason to have them if is we have bad intentions. Uh, really? I know Rob is gonna flip when he sees it. 

I don't remember where I saw it, but a long while back I saw a pic of an AR and a .22, both the same gun, just one of them "looked scarier". Can't find it anymore...and Google is not being very helpful today. I think I may have to stay away from the internet for a few days, this has got my blood pressure all outta whack


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> KING , yep



Mud be da Kang of Kings tadeaf.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. Anyone else feel like goin' out and buyin' some guns?



OK.....probably be a good idea!! 



blood on the ground said:


> kwit yer laffin



I was almost  



gobbleinwoods said:


>







Hankus said:


> Hey ol man



  What's happenin youngsta!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You want to hold it too.


I'll plead the 5th while I drank a 5th..........


Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. Anyone else feel like goin' out and buyin' some guns?


yep


gobbleinwoods said:


> keebsistypingroosters
> 
> did they wake you up at sunrise?
> 
> headed to the golf course today.


I like to play golf!


blood on the ground said:


> bullets is what im stockin up on! im good on Guns


them too..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jealous much


 careful, you're my "back up"!


Hankus said:


> I'm jus gonna build a double barrel cannon





Jeff C. said:


> Wait a minute....


you feeling gooooood this mornin, peanut?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud be da Kang of Kings tadeaf.


he's addicted!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jealous much


 Morning


Hankus said:


> I'm jus gonna build a double barrel cannon





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud be da Kang of Kings tadeaf.





Keebs said:


> I'll plead the 5th while I drank a 5th..........
> 
> yep
> 
> ...



apparently my back up too

Oh and you've held it enuff, got to share, its Christmas


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll plead the 5th while I drank a 5th..........
> 
> yep
> 
> ...



More like Pe-can!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blood wants to hold it. He's a good Kang too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood wants to hold it. He's a good Kang too.



Thats cool, everyone can hold it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats cool, everyone can hold it.



I don't know bout all that now. Some folks just aint got skills.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


.....ptss yer going ta have a headake 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood wants to hold it. He's a good Kang too.


 AAAAWWWWW 


mudracing101 said:


> Thats cool, everyone can hold it.



mewcho jermz  it is flew seazon ya no!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> .....ptss yer going ta have a headake
> 
> AAAAWWWWW
> 
> ...



aww now, you just skeered aint cha
It's OK your amongst friends here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> aww now, you just skeered aint cha
> It's OK your amongst friends here.



I aint gon dewit!!! I jus noticed im Vic Kang anyway, I got my own sword ta hold!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> .....ptss yer going ta have a headake
> !



hope not


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 19, 2012)

Morning y'all!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2012)

Gonna be a need a drank kinda day


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 19, 2012)

Mornin'. Hoping to fly to Aurora, CO soon for a face-to-face interview to follow-up the phone interview last week. Just waitin' on the call. 

Last day of work till Jan 2, 2013. Course, I'll still have to spend some time workin' just not 20 hours/day.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

how true?????


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how true?????


----------



## SnowHunter (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how true?????


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


>


 You ain't one of *them*, I knowed it wiff my own heart!


SnowHunter said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

had me some bbq runnin gear right out from under a chicken! garlick mashed taters an mac-n-cheese..... yea come on!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 19, 2012)

Just got a call from another company about a job interview next week. Bring 'em on! 

I may have to choose between new jobs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Just got a call from another company about a job interview next week. Bring 'em on!
> 
> I may have to choose between new jobs.



You in high demand!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Just got a call from another company about a job interview next week. Bring 'em on!
> 
> I may have to choose between new jobs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

Kwestion, If we aren't supposed to eat animals, why are they made of meat?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Kwestion, If we aren't supposed to eat animals, why are they made of meat?



Who says we aren't?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You in high demand!!





Keebs said:


>



Thanks. I've been trying to find another job for about a year now and there has been nothing out there. I am so ready!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Who says we aren't?



veggieterrianz says it


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Thanks. I've been trying to find another job for about a year now and there has been nothing out there. I am so ready!


 Good to have options!


blood on the ground said:


> veggieterrianz says it


 and you're LISTENING TO THEM??? NOW who is nutzz?????


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> veggieterrianz says it



Veggieterrians are just bad hunters.


----------



## kracker (Dec 19, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Just got a call from another company about a job interview next week. Bring 'em on!
> 
> I may have to choose between new jobs.



Would you go to Colorado with this job?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good to have options!
> 
> and you're LISTENING TO THEM??? NOW who is nutzz?????


hey!!!!


Bubbette said:


> Veggieterrians are just bad hunters.



i love my veggies but i gots ta have my animal parts! the runnin gear off a cheekin is dabomb


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hey!!!!
> 
> 
> i love my veggies but i gots ta have my animal parts! the runnin gear off a cheekin is dabomb


Heeyyyyy!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2012)

High


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, look at me


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Kwestion, If we aren't supposed to eat animals, why are they made of meat?





Jeff C. said:


> Who says we aren't?





blood on the ground said:


> veggieterrianz says it



That's why they made of meat....



Bubbette said:


> Thanks. I've been trying to find another job for about a year now and there has been nothing out there. I am so ready!



Good luck.....I hope you get one or the other!!



kracker said:


> Would you go to Colorado with this job?



Kracker kracker kracker......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2012)

I mighta gotta lil drunk last night at the company Christmas partay . . .









I think I still have a job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> High





hdm03 said:


> Well, look at me



You get to hold Mud's sword!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I mighta gotta lil drunk last night at the company Christmas partay . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





How ya feelin!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You get to hold Mud's sword!!



Crap


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Well, look at me



Mud will not be happy


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

i like my avatar!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 19, 2012)

kracker said:


> Would you go to Colorado with this job?



No. It's an online job like I have now. I would have to go to Aurora once/month for meetings.



blood on the ground said:


> hey!!!!
> 
> 
> i love my veggies but i gots ta have my animal parts! the runnin gear off a cheekin is dabomb



I gots to have animal parts too. I'm not a big fan of veggies. When Jennifer was little she said that she wanted to be a vegetarian. I just laughed because the only veggie she ate was potatoes (and they aren't really veggies).


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i like my avatar!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I mighta gotta lil drunk last night at the company Christmas partay . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and what else is new.



hdm03 said:


> Crap


whaza matter little fella



blood on the ground said:


> i like my avatar!


I LOVE your avatar



Bubbette said:


> No. It's an online job like I have now. I would have to go to Aurora once/month for meetings.
> 
> 
> 
> I gots to have animal parts too. I'm not a big fan of veggies. When Jennifer was little she said that she wanted to be a vegetarian. I just laughed because the only veggie she ate was potatoes (and they aren't really veggies).


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> No. It's an online job like I have now. I would have to go to Aurora once/month for meetings.
> 
> 
> 
> I gots to have animal parts too. I'm not a big fan of veggies. When Jennifer was little she said that she wanted to be a vegetarian. I just laughed because the only veggie she ate was potatoes (and they aren't really veggies).



 This reminds me, the other night my son told his daddy "you know I'm a vegetarian, I don't like meat!" Finally my husband convinced him just to eat 5 pieces of the deer tenderloin so he did & he ended up cleaning his plate & said "man that was so good" he's only 6 so it was pretty funny.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> whaza matter little fella



I don't want to hold Mud's sword


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I don't want to hold Mud's sword



but he said it was cool.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2012)

I have been informed to screen my thinkin before I post


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 19, 2012)

Crickett said:


> This reminds me, the other night my son told his daddy "you know I'm a vegetarian, I don't like meat!" Finally my husband convinced him just to eat 5 pieces of the deer tenderloin so he did & he ended up cleaning his plate & said "man that was so good" he's only 6 so it was pretty funny.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 19, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I don't want to hold Mud's sword





mrs. hornet22 said:


> but he said it was cool.



don't be skeerd!!!! its not a average sword.... its a mini sword, light weight an all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 19, 2012)

come on Blood. Let's go.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> don't be skeerd!!!! its not a average sword.... its a mini sword, light weight an all!



Maybe it won't be so bad after all


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i like my avatar!


 I do too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I have been informed to screen my thinkin before I post





Google's my friend!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I have been informed to screen my thinkin before I post






Nephew got his hand slapped !!! 






Well, I THOUGHT that mebbe a lil bit of the hair 'o da dog dat bit me might help, but now I'm feelin kinda fuzzy ALL OVA ???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nephew got his hand slapped !!!
> 
> 
> Well, I THOUGHT that mebbe a lil bit of the hair 'o da dog dat bit me might help, but now _*I'm feelin kinda fuzzy ALL OVA *_???


 that's just from the sound of my voice!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm sweepy!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nephew got his hand slapped !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats just reprecussions from last weeks chili!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nephew got his hand slapped !!!



Well








It happens


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What did you say?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 19, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What did ya say; little feller


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that's just from the sound of my voice!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

Time to roll!!!!!!!!! Dadgummit Mud, where are you this time?????


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2012)

I see quack, slappin', hair of the dog.......lawd it has been an interesting day here......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I see quack, slappin', hair of the dog.......lawd it has been an interesting day here......






Always is,  Shawty !!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Always is,  Shawty !!!



...never a dull moment!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



*poof* there he is.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> *poof* there he is.....



evening, Bro!
Got a new fish for the aquarium, gonna get supper going, got two cell savers running, and tonight's the night to draw for the jig giveaway. I can't believe over 100 people signed up for them. I wish i had started tying sooner so i could have given a few more sets away.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, Bro!
> Got a new fish for the aquarium, gonna get supper going, got two cell savers running, and tonight's the night to draw for the jig giveaway. I can't believe over 100 people signed up for them. I wish i had started tying sooner so i could have given a few more sets away.



I believe I am gonna get the last part of christmas spirit going in this house.....but first I am gonna git to Riverfront BBQ and grab me some grub.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Time to roll!!!!!!!!! Dadgummit Mud, where are you this time?????



Hung up......everybody wanting to hold his sword!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, Bro!
> Got a new fish for the aquarium, *gonna get supper going*, got two cell savers running, and tonight's the night to draw for the jig giveaway. I can't believe over 100 people signed up for them. I wish i had started tying sooner so i could have given a few more sets away.



Oh goodie! Whatcha gonna cook?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2012)

trot lines out all across the forum tonight......


----------



## slip (Dec 19, 2012)

Sup folks ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> trot lines out all across the forum tonight......



<-------I ain't bitin on nuttin but this bowl of sketti and meatballs wiff garlic bread



slip said:


> Sup folks ...



Sup slipnslide....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2012)

Evening youngins down in The State.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 19, 2012)

Deer steaks 
Au Gratin taters 
Corn 

Dirt cake for dessert


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> trot lines out all across the forum tonight......



many thrown out from under a bridge.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Deer steaks
> Au Gratin taters
> Corn
> 
> Dirt cake for dessert



Full rack of ribs....tater salad, fried okra, and a big ol glass of sweet tea........


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2012)

slip said:


> Sup folks ...



It's one of those nights that i feel like i'm trying to herd cats in about 6 different forums.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> trot lines out all across the forum tonight......



Have you turned in your PTO request to elfiii for the 3rd, 4th, 5th and 6th yet? 



I'm 99.7% sure I'm off that Thursday as well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's one of those nights that i feel like i'm trying to herd cats in about 6 different forums.



well you can't be bitter. . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2012)

but we will root for you to be successful


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Have you turned in your PTO request to elfiii for the 3rd, 4th, 5th and 6th yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 99.7% sure I'm off that Thursday as well.



Yep, i'm off the 3rd thru the weekend. 
I also went ahead and took off the 14th and 15th. I'm on call that weekend of Chehaw, so i'lll go there and then hunt the last two days of the season.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's one of those nights that i feel like i'm trying to herd cats in about 6 different forums.



Use the force Luke....... and ur Ninja mod skillz


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Use the force Luke....... and ur Ninja mod skillz



Step on a tail or two, that'll get their attention.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Step on a tail or two, that'll get their attention.



Think some of em' need a swift kick in the seat station!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep, i'm off the 3rd thru the weekend.
> I also went ahead and took off the 14th and 15th. I'm on call that weekend of Chehaw, so i'lll go there and then hunt the last two days of the season.



I'm pretty sure when I get off Wednesday, I don't have to go back til Monday. 

I figure you can show up Wednesday evening and that gives us four solid days of wasting time by sitting in trees looking like a couple of idiots.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 19, 2012)

Fishbait just told his cat he was gonna poke her eyeballs out if she didn't quiet down.     

Him and that dumb little cat.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm pretty sure when I get off Wednesday, I don't have to go back til Monday.
> 
> I figure you can show up Wednesday evening and that gives us four solid days of wasting time by sitting in trees looking like a couple of idiots.



It won't be Wednesday, because one of my co-workers is off. I'll be there Thursday morning or whenever you want me there. 
Did Fishbait ever get the atv seat material in?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm pretty sure when I get off Wednesday, I don't have to go back til Monday.
> 
> I figure you can show up Wednesday evening and that gives us four solid days of wasting time by sitting in trees looking like a couple of idiots.



So was anyone gonna ask my permission for Bubba to go play?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 19, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> So was anyone gonna ask my permission for Bubba to go play?



I figured you already had his bags packed?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> So was anyone gonna ask my permission for Bubba to go play?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> So was anyone gonna ask my permission for Bubba to go play?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I figured you already had his bags packed?



He hadn't told me a thing. I guess I'm gonna have to whip him back into shape.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 19, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> He hadn't told me a thing. I guess I'm gonna have to whip him back into shape.




But we've had this PLANNED for MONTHS.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I figured you already had his bags packed?







Bubbette said:


> So was anyone gonna ask my permission for Bubba to go play?



Don't ferget his socks!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 19, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> He hadn't told me a thing. I guess I'm gonna have to whip him back into shape.



...that is what this forum is for, informational in nature.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 19, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> So was anyone gonna ask my permission for Bubba to go play?



We need the rain and the ER is getting lonely.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> But we've had this PLANNED for MONTHS.



I'll let him go, but I'll still punish him for not telling me. You know how those mens are. They don't tell their wives nuffin!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> but we will root for you to be successful





rhbama3 said:


> Yep, i'm off the 3rd thru the weekend.
> I also went ahead and took off the 14th and 15th. I'm on call that weekend of Chehaw, so i'lll go there and then hunt the last two days of the season.


Got started on the jerky yet for that weekend????? If I luck into some deer by then, I'll bring ya some to replace the 5 or so pounds I want..........


turtlebug said:


> I figured you already had his bags packed?


That's what I figured too!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 19, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We need the rain and the ER is getting lonely.



Hush up!    It only rains when he goes by himself.  The two of us together have had some pretty darned successful hunting trips.  








Bubbette said:


> I'll let him go, but I'll still punish him for not telling me. You know how those mens are. They don't tell their wives nuffin!



"Punish" him?  


Fingers in my ears! LA LA LA LA LA

Don't need no more chocolate martini accidents.   





Keebs said:


> Got started on the jerky yet for that weekend????? If I luck into some deer by then, I'll bring ya some to replace the 5 or so pounds I want..........
> 
> That's what I figured too!



He brought me a bag and I got one, yes I said ONE piece. Fishbait had his attack cat watching it. I lost blood for the one little morsel I did get.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> He brought me a bag and I got one, yes I said ONE piece. Fishbait had his attack cat watching it. I lost blood for the one little morsel I did get.


 There IS an *art* to acquiring jerky from our Wobert Woo's stash, remind me at Chehaw to show ya a couple things.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

Cuz's birfday...gonna go deliver him a cake MizT made him. CYL!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 19, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Cuz's birfday...gonna go deliver him a cake MizT made him. CYL!!



Did your cuz neglect to mention that he'd moved to Valdosta?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> There IS an *art* to acquiring jerky from our Wobert Woo's stash, remind me at Chehaw to show ya a couple things.........



You know i'll have a bag made up by then.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You know i'll have a bag _*or ten*_ made up by then.


 oh yeah, baby!!  fixed it for ya!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

one more drank or supper??? decisions, decisions, PLUS I have to keep reminding myself today is WEDNESDAY, not THURSDAY!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> one more drank or supper??? decisions, decisions, PLUS I have to keep reminding myself today is WEDNESDAY, not THURSDAY!



You can eat supper any time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh yeah, baby!!  fixed it for ya!



wait,,,whut? 


The crappie jig winners were
T-Boy
Reid
yeebhaaj( something like that)
and Russ@R&R


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> one more drank or supper??? decisions, decisions, PLUS I have to keep reminding myself today is WEDNESDAY, not THURSDAY!



Both


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You can eat supper any time.


I LIKE da way you think!


rhbama3 said:


> wait,,,whut?
> 
> 
> The crappie jig winners were
> ...


NUttin, nuttin at all................ dang, I dinn'it win nuttin????????
Hey, is "T-Boy" the same as "THawk Boy"??? a little kid that his Dad was a member?  Don't know the rest, but congrats to them......... ok, micro beeped, supper is ready & extra drank 'bout done!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 19, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Both


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 19, 2012)

Fresh cracklins shore are good. All I need now is some cracklin bread.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I LIKE da way you think!
> 
> NUttin, nuttin at all................ dang, I dinn'it win nuttin????????
> Hey, is "T-Boy" the same as "THawk Boy"??? a little kid that his Dad was a member?  Don't know the rest, but congrats to them......... ok, micro beeped, supper is ready & extra drank 'bout done!



Nope, not THawk. This guy is in Atlanta. 
So.... you want my deer jerky AND you want to raid my tacklebox?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 19, 2012)

Ms. USA WON!!!! Ms. USA WON !!!!!

Oops did I type that out loud?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hush up!    It only rains when he goes by himself.  The two of us together have had some pretty darned successful hunting trips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Punishment is putting gluten and corn meal in his food. 

I've been banned from chocolate martinis since I ruined a pair of shoes.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 19, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I LIKE da way you think!
> 
> NUttin, nuttin at all................ dang, I dinn'it win nuttin????????
> Hey, is "T-Boy" the same as "THawk Boy"??? a little kid that his Dad was a member?  Don't know the rest, but congrats to them......... ok, micro beeped, supper is ready & extra drank 'bout done!



Don't worry Keebs. I'll get him to fix some just fer you.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 19, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> I've been banned from chocolate martinis since I ruined a pair of shoes.


Appletini's..........Just sayin!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Appletini's..........Just sayin!!



But chocolate tastes so much better!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 19, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> But chocolate tastes so much better!


But when you are banned adjustments may need to be made!!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 19, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> But when you are banned adjustments may need to be made!!



What others don't see won't hurt them.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 19, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> What others don't see won't hurt them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 19, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Did your cuz neglect to mention that he'd moved to Valdosta?




See if he'll give ya a slice or two


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 20, 2012)

HAPPY THIRSTY THURSDAY to all of you this morning.

Shucks, it was 11:15 PM just a couple of winks ago and now I must face the world and get my groove on.  I do need some coffee first though.  Ya'll have a safe day today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2012)

Groove away


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 20, 2012)

Two cups please.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2012)

Mornin, least it's dark an I woke up, sure hope its mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

Mornin kids.....probably a couple here too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2012)

Someone get the tag number off of that train that ran under me?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2012)

morning children


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2012)

I tell ya, ifin the werld comes to a end tomorrow im going ta be ticked after spending all this muney on christmas gifts.....


----------



## kracker (Dec 20, 2012)

morning people


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2012)

kang kracka

vice kang blood


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2012)

Hydrocodone is awesome.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hydrocodone is awesome.



yes,yes it is! 

have a great day off


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hydrocodone is awesome.



Depends on why U have it!   but yes it does take the edge off!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, not THawk. This guy is in Atlanta.
> So.... you want my deer jerky AND you want to raid my tacklebox?


well...........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ms. USA WON!!!! Ms. USA WON !!!!!
> 
> Oops did I type that out loud?





Bubbette said:


> Don't worry Keebs. I'll get him to fix some just fer you.


    


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Two cups please.


 ONE cup for you, mister, I don't have time to peel you off the walls today!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Someone get the tag number off of that train that ran under me?


 it got you too, huh?


blood on the ground said:


> morning children


 hiya blood!


kracker said:


> morning people


 kracker!  How ya kickin this moanin?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hydrocodone is awesome.


IF you have some it is........... man, I can take one & it'll jack me up and have me cleaning house, we're talking spring cleaning type!


boneboy96 said:


> Depends on why U have it!   but yes it does take the edge off!


----------



## kracker (Dec 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hydrocodone is awesome.


Especially when taken with tater juice


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look at this you can multi quote with just one click.



well sort of .


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> look at this you can multi quote with just one click.
> 
> 
> 
> well sort of .



You got them all bunched together, you gotta figure out how to comment on each quote....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good Morning, Friday eve


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> look at this you can multi quote with just one click.
> 
> 
> 
> well sort of .





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> You got them all bunched together, you gotta figure out how to comment on each quote....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2012)

i could use a beer! just sayin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2012)

What'd I miss


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> morning people




Awwwww Hail...... no wielding of the sword, please!!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hydrocodone is awesome.







Keebs said:


> well...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Then!!



kracker said:


> Especially when taken with tater juice



I ain't fussy!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> look at this you can multi quote with just one click.
> 
> 
> 
> well sort of .



That's a multi quick!! 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> You got them all bunched together, you gotta figure out how to comment on each quote....





Gotta get ready to take the Jag up to Atlanter for a Dr's appt.

CYL!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd I miss



Not much....just the usual shenanigans goin on around the fire.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Awwwww Hail...... no wielding of the sword, please!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You da MAN!!!!....multi quoting at its best...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i could use a beer! just sayin!


 May I have a crown & coke, please?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd I miss


 what'd ya hear?


Jeff C. said:


> Awwwww Hail...... no wielding of the sword, please!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 later!  Tell Jag I said "Hiiiiiii"!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 20, 2012)

Word on the street is..................... you better put some rocks in your pockets to keep from getting blown away as the day progresses due to the incoming storms and high winds etc.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What'd I miss


a game of twista!


Keebs said:


> May I have a crown & coke, please?
> 
> what'd ya hear?
> 
> later!  Tell Jag I said "Hiiiiiii"!



yes you can 

today would not be a good day for fishin IMBY... we got some heavy rain comin down right now!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 20, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Word on the street is..................... you better put some rocks in your pockets to keep from getting blown away as the day progresses due to the incoming storms and high winds etc.



Guess I had better get the chainsaw ready.....all these blamed pecan trees on my property are sure to drop a few limbs.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 20, 2012)

Whoa....everything to the West of me is in the red zone on the weather map.....it is just getting to Eufaula now.......


----------



## kracker (Dec 20, 2012)

Morning Keebs, I'm kicking this morning, sorta low and slow, but kicking nonetheless.


----------



## kracker (Dec 20, 2012)

I've gotta go to the fun store. I leave y'all idjits in the highly capable command of vice kang blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> You got them all bunched together, you gotta figure out how to comment on each quote....



Well if you insist or is it in cyst?



Keebs said:


> well...........
> 
> surprised were you?
> 
> ...



spring in the step is good

That better?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Whoa....everything to the West of me is in the red zone on the weather map.....it is just getting to Eufaula now.......


 ya'll keep me posted, got kin folk around the Cuthbert area, remember!!!


kracker said:


> Morning Keebs, I'm kicking this morning, sorta low and slow, but kicking nonetheless.


 better than the alternative, darlin'!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well if you insist or is it in cyst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2012)

taco smell fer lunch, left over from my mad dash Christmas shopping trip last night... something will happen!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well if you insist or is it in cyst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that is highly advanced...... sweet move with the color in your reply.I gotta figure that one out......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 20, 2012)

Off to the bighouse....... Y'all be good....or at least try to be good.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Off to the bighouse....... Y'all be good....or at least try to be good.....



I'll see you in a couple of hours. Got some honey do's and some jigs to mail off.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll see you in a couple of hours. Got some honey do's and some jigs to mail off.



thanks for the jigs.... in advance cors


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello and Merry Christmas to all you Drivelers.  

So sad that driveler # 50 has such a somber tone.  I can't imagine the pain the victims folks are going thru.  Evil is because of the absence of God.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Dec 20, 2012)

Morning Ya'll.... Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Morning Ya'll.... Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!!!!



Mernin Wander. Same to you. OH, and you need to be payin attention to the weather thread.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hello and Merry Christmas to all you Drivelers.
> 
> So sad that driveler # 50 has such a somber tone.  I can't imagine the pain the victims folks are going thru.  Evil is because of the absence of God.


merry christmas phil! who is that lil baby your holdin


southwoodshunter said:


> Morning Ya'll.... Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!!!!



right back at ya


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 20, 2012)

southwoodshunter said:


> Morning Ya'll.... Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!!!!



And Merry Christmas to that purty smile tooooooo


----------



## pstrahin (Dec 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> merry christmas phil! who is that lil baby your holdin
> 
> right back at ya



That is my grand daughter Elena.  4 Generations there, my dad, my son, me and Elena.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> That is my grand daughter Elena.  4 Generations there, my dad, my son, me and Elena.



congratulations brother!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hello and Merry Christmas to all you Drivelers.
> 
> So sad that driveler # 50 has such a somber tone.  I can't imagine the pain the victims folks are going thru.  Evil is because of the absence of God.


 Hey stranger!


southwoodshunter said:


> Morning Ya'll.... Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!!!!


 Hey gal, you look GREAT!!!  


pstrahin said:


> That is my grand daughter Elena.  4 Generations there, my dad, my son, me and Elena.


 Congrats!!!  Great avatar!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 20, 2012)

Morning. My first day of many off. Bout to go shoppin' with Jennifer to finish her Christmas list. Why am I buyin the presents she's givin when she's almost 21 and makes her own money?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Morning. My first day of many off. Bout to go shoppin' with Jennifer to finish her Christmas list. Why am I buyin the presents she's givin when she's almost 21 and makes her own money?



aaahhh the power of a daughter  i will be in the same boat


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

Bubbette said:


> Morning. My first day of many off. Bout to go shoppin' with Jennifer to finish her Christmas list. Why am I buyin the presents she's givin when she's almost 21 and makes her own money?


 'cause you ain't learned to tell your young'uns "No"........ ask LilD, I've learned.......... (I also still tell her "Go ask your Daddy!")


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2012)

I was thinking about how my grand parents seem to read the Bible a whole lot more as they got older, Then it dawned on me . . . they were just cramming for their finals.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I was thinking about how my grand parents seem to read the Bible a whole lot more as they got older, Then it dawned on me . . . they were just cramming for their finals.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2012)

Was supposed to fly to Ohio this morning for another death in the family, but was up all night and couldn't make it this morning.


----------



## kracker (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was supposed to fly to Ohio this morning for another death in the family, but was up all night and couldn't make it this morning.


Sorry to hear about another death in your family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2012)

kracker said:


> Sorry to hear about another death in your family.







Thanks bro, it was my mom's lil sister.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was supposed to fly to Ohio this morning for another death in the family, but was up all night and couldn't make it this morning.



  Sorry to hear it, Mill.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

Made it back from midtown Atlanta through pouring down rain, intact!

<---------- The Jag and I are chowin down a couple of scrambled egg and cheese sammiches. We worked up an appetite navigatin that!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2012)

Feels like Friday


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2012)

Time to pull out my sword


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Time to pull out my sword



We going to sword fight?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was supposed to fly to Ohio this morning for another death in the family, but was up all night and couldn't make it this morning.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks bro, it was my mom's lil sister.


 Dang, Mill, sorry to hear that.........


mudracing101 said:


> Feels like Friday





mudracing101 said:


> Time to pull out my sword


Time to find my magnifying glass................


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> We going to sword fight?



Wouldnt be much of a fight


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Dang, Mill, sorry to hear that.........
> 
> 
> 
> Time to find my magnifying glass................



The older you get the worse it gets


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Wouldnt be much of a fight



Yeah; word on the skreet is that you have a mini sword


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Made it back from midtown Atlanta through pouring down rain, intact!
> 
> <---------- The Jag and I are chowin down a couple of scrambled egg and cheese sammiches. We worked up an appetite navigatin that!!



Just getting back from midtown Atlanta is worth a meal.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah; word on the skreet is that you have a mini sword



must not get banded.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> The older you get the worse it gets





hdm03 said:


> Yeah; word on the skreet is that you have a mini sword


 I told him that last night, guess he done forgot our convo on the texto line............ bless his heart..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I told him that last night, guess he done forgot our convo on the texto line............ bless his heart..........



You got your skirt anchored down real good? It's fixin to come a breeze.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just getting back from midtown Atlanta is worth a meal.



 Tell me about it, I prayed all the way. I said, "Lord just let me make it back home, even if it is my last meal."


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> must not get banded.





Keebs said:


> I told him that last night, guess he done forgot our convo on the texto line............ bless his heart..........



That aint what you said last night


----------



## kracker (Dec 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> That aint what you said last night


Man, Mr. Billy Joe Shaver has a video I really wanna post after this comment........


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Time to pull out my sword



put it away we have seen it


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got your skirt anchored down real good? It's fixin to come a breeze.





mudracing101 said:


> That aint what you said last night


 yo memory is lackin..........


blood on the ground said:


> put it away we have seen it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2012)

Raining . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raining . . .



Dang; you're a smart little fella


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; you're a smart little fella






Yep, can't get much past me . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2012)

Who's da idjit that bumped the kill switch?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2012)

My wind gauge is running over.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's da idjit that bumped the kill switch?


 oooppsss, my finger slipped, sorry boss!


KyDawg said:


> My wind gauge is running over.


 getting some now!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2012)

I hear rain


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 'cause you ain't learned to tell your young'uns "No"........ ask LilD, I've learned.......... (I also still tell her "Go ask your Daddy!")



She usually does it herself, but since she just boughter herself a new horse trailer, she's broke (more than me). And seein' as her gettin' it from me or Daddy is the same thing, that won't work. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Was supposed to fly to Ohio this morning for another death in the family, but was up all night and couldn't make it this morning.



Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 20, 2012)

I may start a riot......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

If I ain't got no money I just borrow it, and pay cash!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> My wind gauge is running over.



I finally emptied mine!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

Gonna do some of these tonight....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I hear rain


noway!


Bubbette said:


> She usually does it herself, but since she just boughter herself a new horse trailer, she's broke (more than me). And seein' as her gettin' it from me or Daddy is the same thing, that won't work.
> 
> Sorry to hear about that.


 sorry, I tried........


Bitteroot said:


> I may start a riot......


toolate, I think you done did........


mudracing101 said:


> I'm back.


 didja have to get the paddles out?????


Jeff C. said:


> Gonna do some of these tonight....


TEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> noway!
> 
> sorry, I tried........
> 
> ...



 Only way to git yo attention!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna do some of these tonight....


ON the way Jeffro


Keebs said:


> noway!
> 
> sorry, I tried........
> 
> ...



You forget what i do fo fun Dirt and a lil water aint never hurt no one. Speakin of playin, you bout ready.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> ON the way Jeffro
> 
> 
> You forget what i do fo fun Dirt and a lil water aint never hurt no one. Speakin of playin, you bout ready.



Com'on!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Com'on!!



I'll be your way Sat. afternoon, coming home Sunday morning Going to see my Bro


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm out. See ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Only way to git yo attention!!





mudracing101 said:


> ON the way Jeffro
> 
> 
> You forget what i do fo fun Dirt and a lil water aint never hurt no one. Speakin of playin, you bout ready.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll be your way Sat. afternoon, coming home Sunday morning Going to see my Bro


want me to tell him you won't be around?????


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll be your way Sat. afternoon, coming home Sunday morning Going to see my Bro



I'll be cookin'em again in Illinois Sat afternoon....skidaddle on up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> want me to tell him you won't be around?????



Reckon he'll read back


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2012)

Man .... i dont wanna rant and rave or anything but today was one of them days. Rain came down in sheets for hours, i got soaked to the BONE. Shoes, pants, jacket etc all beyond soaked.... On top of that we got a visit from a higher up so all the managers were in "Go do that" mode while they stood around and did nothing...My boss was his normal jackleg self ... I spent all day wondering what kind of idiot i am for doing the job i do for the pay i make.


Okay maybe ill rant and rave a little.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2012)

Well I just checked the weather forecast and it doesn't look good for tomorrow.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 20, 2012)

I see thangs is slow in da big house tonight. How you boyz doin down there, no major surgeries goin on.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 20, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well I just checked the weather forecast and it doesn't look good for tomorrow.



May have to break out the Under Armour Heat Gear....might be a little toasty tomorrow......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 20, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> I see thangs is slow in da big house tonight. How you boyz doin down there, no major surgeries goin on.



Just keeping my fingers crossed that things don't cut loose here and we get crazy busy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2012)

Going thru a rough time fella's don't be me any mind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Going thru a rough time fella's don't be me any mind.



What's ailin you quackiepoo?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Going thru a rough time fella's don't be me any mind.



Hang tight, brudder!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Going thru a rough time fella's don't be me any mind.



You gonna be auhite lil feller


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's ailin you quackiepoo?





Really wouldn't be wise to put it on the open board, will call you later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Man .... i dont wanna rant and rave or anything but today was one of them days. Rain came down in sheets for hours, i got soaked to the BONE. Shoes, pants, jacket etc all beyond soaked.... On top of that we got a visit from a higher up so all the managers were in "Go do that" mode while they stood around and did nothing...My boss was his normal jackleg self ... I spent all day wondering what kind of idiot i am for doing the job i do for the pay i make.
> 
> 
> Okay maybe ill rant and rave a little.



It's behind you now!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Going thru a rough time fella's don't be me any mind.



Dang it man..... hope you get everything squared away.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2012)

Wife left me and took my dog . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife left me and took my dog . . .



Dang, a twofer!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife left me and took my dog . . .



Dangitman


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 20, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll be your way Sat. afternoon, coming home Sunday morning Going to see my Bro



Uh, the world's endin' tomorrow. You may need a plan B. 




Hooked On Quack said:


> Going thru a rough time fella's don't be me any mind.



Do I need to send Pookie over for a game a twista?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife left me and took my dog . . .



did she leave the beer in the fridge?


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really wouldn't be wise to put it on the open board, will call you later.


Hope what ever it is gets mo betta for ya soon....


Jeff C. said:


> It's behind you now!!


Yesir. Thank gawd ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife left me and took my dog . . .



You want me to tell her to at least send the dog back?


----------



## kracker (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Going thru a rough time fella's don't be me any mind.


Keep your head up brother.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife left me and took my dog . . .



And I was fixin to be nice to you for once.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2012)

I just want my dog back . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2012)

Call the dog napper from the other thread once he gets out of jail.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just want my dog back . . .




I'll take da wife.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll take da wife.






Ya makin me "Tingly all OVA" !!!!!!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'll take da wife.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya makin me "Tingly all OVA" !!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2012)

Soory about you luck Quack, it can be hard to replace a good dog.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2012)

Evening, peopleses.....
Cooking supper, hand delivered some jigs to the winner that is in Leesburg, and got a wrecked kitchen to clean up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 20, 2012)

Home made pizza with sauce made from garden's tomatoes.  Didn't last long enough for a pic.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife left me and took my dog . . .



They both fine, no worries. What they will do for a treat amazes me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2012)

College bowl game on ESPN.
Who cares who's playing, it's college football. Opps wrong forum.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> College bowl game on ESPN.
> Who cares who's playing, it's college football. Opps wrong forum.



You and Bowser gonna be home tomorrow afternoon?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You and Bowser gonna be home tomorrow afternoon?



He wants you to tell him the weather. If you say no. He aint going hunting.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

slip said:


> Man .... i dont wanna rant and rave or anything but today was one of them days. Rain came down in sheets for hours, i got soaked to the BONE. Shoes, pants, jacket etc all beyond soaked.... On top of that we got a visit from a higher up so all the managers were in "Go do that" mode while they stood around and did nothing...My boss was his normal jackleg self ... I spent all day wondering what kind of idiot i am for doing the job i do for the pay i make.
> 
> 
> Okay maybe ill rant and rave a little.


Moppett, you rant anytime ya want, that is ONE of the major reasons for this here thread....... BUT just remember, "This too shall pass" as it has, not saying it will get better (you DO deal with the general public) but at least that spot in the road is over.....


gobbleinwoods said:


> Well I just checked the weather forecast and it doesn't look good for tomorrow.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Going thru a rough time fella's don't be me any mind.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya makin me "Tingly all OVA" !!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He wants you to tell him the weather. If you say no. He aint going hunting.



If i can get a co-worker to cover, I MAY go tomorrow afternoon on an invite. Won't know till tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He wants you to tell him the weather. If you say no. He aint going hunting.



I done did it.



rhbama3 said:


> If i can get a co-worker to cover, I MAY go tomorrow afternoon on an invite. Won't know till tomorrow.




You'll get blowed outta dat tree..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He wants you to tell him the weather. If you say no. He aint going hunting.


Say yes. We have ZERO deer meat. 



Keebs said:


> Moppett, you rant anytime ya want, that is ONE of the major reasons for this here thread....... BUT just remember, "This too shall pass" as it has, not saying it will get better (you DO deal with the general public) but at least that spot in the road is over.....



Hey


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 20, 2012)

This wind is driving me stark raving mad, it has blown all day long at 50+ mph. Everything thats not tied down is now in Tennessee. The dawgs are going crazy and it has knocked my satellite out. Oh by the way evening youngins.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 20, 2012)

Like Slipster, I don't wanna sound all doom and gloom but I gotta get something off my chest. 


I don't care if Christmas comes or goes this year. The whole family just wants it over with. I don't have the heart to buy Christmas presents. They're getting gift cards. I haven't even put up a tree. I had to run in Hobby Lobby tonight. Found myself looking at the official Peanuts Charlie Brown tree. Figured that was the answer. Got to the checkout with it and busted out in tears thinking about how me and my daddy watched the Peanuts Christmas special every year. I put it back. I miss my daddy and right now, I hate the holidays. 

Sorry yall, just had to let it out. I just want my WHOLE family together for Christmas. I just want to buy him one more pair of fuzzy slippers and watch him stick the bow from his present on his head, just one more time. 

This hurts so bad. I want the days to fly by. More than anything, I want to turn back time and be able to talk to him for just a few minutes.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Say yes. We have ZERO deer meat.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey


Lawd girl, I luvs you!  We got sooooo much land around here for sale, ya'll GOT to come down & see!!


KyDawg said:


> This wind is driving me stark raving mad, it has blown all day long at 50+ mph. Everything thats not tied down is now in Tennessee. The dawgs are going crazy and it has knocked my satellite out. Oh by the way evening youngins.


Wind is "just now" really picking up, rain weren't that bad.......... hey darlin'!
gotta go fix my plate of wings & fries, bbl!


----------



## slip (Dec 20, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Moppett, you rant anytime ya want, that is ONE of the major reasons for this here thread....... BUT just remember, "This too shall pass" as it has, not saying it will get better (you DO deal with the general public) but at least that spot in the road is over.....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I done did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking about going in the AM, my self .... but .... yeah i dont wanna get blowed half way to china.


turtlebug said:


> Like Slipster, I don't wanna sound all doom and gloom but I gotta get something off my chest.
> 
> 
> I don't care if Christmas comes or goes this year. The whole family just wants it over with. I don't have the heart to buy Christmas presents. They're getting gift cards. I haven't even put up a tree. I had to run in Hobby Lobby tonight. Found myself looking at the official Peanuts Charlie Brown tree. Figured that was the answer. Got to the checkout with it and busted out in tears thinking about how me and my daddy watched the Peanuts Christmas special every year. I put it back. I miss my daddy and right now, I hate the holidays.
> ...



And that makes my beef with work seem a whole lot stupider. I understand to a lesser degree how you feel, if i could get that "Merry Christmas" phone call from my great-grandmother one more time...

Im sorry for your loss Tbug, it makes this time of year hard.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 20, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just want my dog back . . .



Suzy says High!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Like Slipster, I don't wanna sound all doom and gloom but I gotta get something off my chest.
> 
> 
> I don't care if Christmas comes or goes this year. The whole family just wants it over with. I don't have the heart to buy Christmas presents. They're getting gift cards. I haven't even put up a tree. I had to run in Hobby Lobby tonight. Found myself looking at the official Peanuts Charlie Brown tree. Figured that was the answer. Got to the checkout with it and busted out in tears thinking about how me and my daddy watched the Peanuts Christmas special every year. I put it back. I miss my daddy and right now, I hate the holidays.
> ...


Lea, it's been 4 years this past January for me........... I PROMISE, it changes, I'm not gonna say it gets better, but you DO get past this phase, it isn't easy, but you do.  My heart goes out to you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Like Slipster, I don't wanna sound all doom and gloom but I gotta get something off my chest.
> 
> 
> I don't care if Christmas comes or goes this year. The whole family just wants it over with. I don't have the heart to buy Christmas presents. They're getting gift cards. I haven't even put up a tree. I had to run in Hobby Lobby tonight. Found myself looking at the official Peanuts Charlie Brown tree. Figured that was the answer. Got to the checkout with it and busted out in tears thinking about how me and my daddy watched the Peanuts Christmas special every year. I put it back. I miss my daddy and right now, I hate the holidays.
> ...



I gots me a Charlie Brown tree! 
 for you to feel better.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

Ambrosia and chocolate pecan pie!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ambrosia and chocolate pecan pie!!



You really know how to hit a man where it hurts dontcha?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Like Slipster, I don't wanna sound all doom and gloom but I gotta get something off my chest.
> 
> 
> I don't care if Christmas comes or goes this year. The whole family just wants it over with. I don't have the heart to buy Christmas presents. They're getting gift cards. I haven't even put up a tree. I had to run in Hobby Lobby tonight. Found myself looking at the official Peanuts Charlie Brown tree. Figured that was the answer. Got to the checkout with it and busted out in tears thinking about how me and my daddy watched the Peanuts Christmas special every year. I put it back. I miss my daddy and right now, I hate the holidays.
> ...



Not a christmas goes by, that i don't think about my father. He was so sick Christmas of 2000, and died the 1st week of January 2001. I'd love to have spent just ONE MORE spring crappie fishing with him. All we can ask is to be fondly remembered by loved ones. The pain will ease with time. I know its hard to believe, but it will.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You really know how to hit a man where it hurts dontcha?



You oughtta see what it's doin to me!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You oughtta see what it's doin to me!!



You swellin up like a tick on a deers belly?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You swellin up like a tick on a deers belly?



Feel like 2 day old road kill in midsummer!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You swellin up like a tick on a deers belly?



I know i am. Lawd, i got to let my belt out a little.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Feel like 2 day old road kill in midsummer!!





rhbama3 said:


> I know i am. Lawd, i got to let my belt out a little.....



I'm visualizing Al Bundy twins sittin on the couch watchin tv with their belts loosened and a hand tucked in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm visualizing Al Bundy twins sittin on the couch watchin tv with their belts loosened and a hand tucked in.



I'm still waitin on assistance to get to the couch


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 20, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm still waitin on assistance to get to the couch



Did you try yelling for Peg?


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 20, 2012)

Man oh man. I love Bubba's cookin' experiments. We had a sauce made with heavy cream, butter, trinity, garlic, Conecuh sausage, shrimp, and crab meat over rice. Shredded sharp cheddar cheese was put over it. I can't tell you how good it was!! He needs to go on Master Chef.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you try yelling for Peg?



Naw, I just wallered my way over!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm done.....good evenin folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2012)

Well the Mayans have another 21 hours to be correct.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 21, 2012)

Gobblins, I ain't worried about no Mayans.  I just need some coffee to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes this morning.  What happened to your alarm clock this morning because it looks like you are running on London time today?

I just went out to get the morning newspaper and that dang wind blew me all the way over into the neighbors yard.  Weatherman said that it is 43 degrees outside BUT it feels like 23 instead with this wind.  I pity any of you that are trying to deer hunt this morning especially if you are planning on climbing up into a tree.  Make sure that your life insurance is paid up before going.

OK to the rest of you drivelers, GET UP and GET MOVING !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 21, 2012)

Mornin yall.  Just stopping by on my way back to bed. Gotta work tonight.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 21, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin yall.  Just stopping by on my way back to bed. Gotta work tonight.



Well the bed is the best place to be this morning for sure!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the Mayans have another 21 hours to be correct.



While that while that now nearly 18 hours goes by........I think I will have a cup of coffee or two, and sort this thing out a little bit...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 21, 2012)

30 degrees in the vineyard this morning !! Winds gustin' at 28.7 mph.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2012)

Mornin


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin



mornin


----------



## Hankus (Dec 21, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> mornin



Ain no leafs no more


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2012)

The Mayans got me this morning.  Anyone want a refill?  You have a right to it


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 21, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ain no leafs no more



they all blowed away !! you can actually get out in the highway now !! it is like a ghost town up here now. will be like that through the winter.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The Mayans got me this morning.  Anyone want a refill?  You have a right to it



thanky


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 21, 2012)

i got a feelin this gun control thing is gona get serious fer some folks !! i ain't got no assault type weapons..but just sayin' !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> i got a feelin this gun control thing is gona get serious fer some folks !! i ain't got no assault type weapons..but just sayin' !!



write those letters.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 21, 2012)

mornin boyz n gurlz. Today is my Friday.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 21, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> mornin boyz n gurlz. Today is my Friday.



It's my Monday.....starting a 5 day stretch of call for surgery today......
I need a drink already!!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 21, 2012)

i wish i knowed how to post pictures !!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 21, 2012)

anybody heard what time the NRA is suppose to speak their opinions today ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> i wish i knowed how to post pictures !!!



Photobucket is your friend  or

if they are on your computer go to manage attachments at the bottom and follow the prompts.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 21, 2012)

well, i did. but i am afraid it will try and post all 200 and something pictures i got in there !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 21, 2012)

The thingy will blink in the upload from computer, but won't let me type in the file name/number !!


----------



## kracker (Dec 21, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> While that while that now nearly 18 hours goes by........I think I will have a cup of coffee or two, and sort this thing out a little bit...


Morning folks....

aaawwww hhhaaaiiilll kang kybowhunter.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2012)

morning children


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 21, 2012)

30 degrees in the vineyard and wind gustin at 29.7 mph


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2012)

Good morning Ya'll, gonna be busy, busy, busy today. If i dont get a chance later , i wish all of ya'll a Merry Christmas.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 21, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Like Slipster, I don't wanna sound all doom and gloom but I gotta get something off my chest.
> 
> 
> I don't care if Christmas comes or goes this year. The whole family just wants it over with. I don't have the heart to buy Christmas presents. They're getting gift cards. I haven't even put up a tree. I had to run in Hobby Lobby tonight. Found myself looking at the official Peanuts Charlie Brown tree. Figured that was the answer. Got to the checkout with it and busted out in tears thinking about how me and my daddy watched the Peanuts Christmas special every year. I put it back. I miss my daddy and right now, I hate the holidays.
> ...



  I have no words that will help you with what youre going through but i hope that some how you WILL have a good Christmas.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Ya'll, gonna be busy, busy, busy today. If i dont get a chance later , i wish all of ya'll a Merry Christmas.



Same here brudder Mud!! Merry Christmas to you and yours!



mudracing101 said:


> I have no words that will help you with what youre going through but i hope that some how you WILL have a good Christmas.



X2.....I hope your able to work through it Lea!!


Mornin kids......I've got a a busy day ahead of me also. Gotta pack my bags, pick up a rental Van and pack it with 4 adults luggage for a weeks stay, coats, boots, gloves, hats, long johns, coveralls, Christmas gifts, cookies, and two dogs, then drive 12 hrs to our destination.....gonna be fun!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Ya'll, gonna be busy, busy, busy today. If i dont get a chance later , i wish all of ya'll a Merry Christmas.


Merry Christmas mud! i hope you have a great holiday!


Jeff C. said:


> Same here brudder Mud!! Merry Christmas to you and yours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas Jeff, be safe and have a great holiday also!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids......I've got a a busy day ahead of me also. Gotta pack my bags, pick up a rental Van and pack it with 4 adults luggage for a weeks stay, coats, boots, gloves, hats, long johns, coveralls, Christmas gifts, cookies, and two dogs, then drive 12 hrs to our destination.....gonna be fun!


Jeff, ya'll have a safe trip & MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Merry Christmas mud! i hope you have a great holiday!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Jeff, be safe and have a great holiday also!





Keebs said:


> Jeff, ya'll have a safe trip & MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!




Hey, I appreciate the well wishes an all, but I ain't gone yet....y'all forget who ya talkin to here, I gotta procrastinate for at least an hour or so


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 21, 2012)

Well, while you are procrastinating, I hope that your entire family has a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!

Have a safe trip because we all want you to return safely.


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 21, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> It's my Monday.....starting a 5 day stretch of call for surgery today......
> I need a drink already!!!!



Sorry that you're on call with Bubba. Just go ahead and plan to sleep at the big house.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> The thingy will blink in the upload from computer, but won't let me type in the file name/number !!



not sure what the "blinking thingy" is you mentioned. 
When you get the page with the 5 blocks that say "browse" , click on the top one. It should bring up your libraries.Click on pictures and then find the picture you want to upload. Double click on it and the location should appear in the browse box. Click upload and the picture should load. Now, if the pic is too large, you may need to download a resizing program. I use picasa3, but there are a lot of others that work as well.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 21, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Ya'll, gonna be busy, busy, busy today. If i dont get a chance later , i wish all of ya'll a Merry Christmas.



Merry Christmas Mud! 



Jeff C. said:


> Same here brudder Mud!! Merry Christmas to you and yours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas Jeff! Have a safe trip! 



Keebs said:


> Jeff, ya'll have a safe trip & MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!



Keebs I  the new avatar! Reminds me of my Boston terrier!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, while you are procrastinating, I hope that your entire family has a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!
> 
> Have a safe trip because we all want you to return safely.



Appreciate it, Mike!!  A Merry Christmas and Happy New Year back to ya!! 

Fortunately, this ain't my 1st rodeo in regard to this trip, but yeah, I just gotta stay on for those 8 seconds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Merry Christmas Mud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas to you Crickett! Thanks for enabling me to procrastinate


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 21, 2012)

I have got to start getting my suitcase packed as well for my trip to Houston.  Leaving at 6AM Sunday morning and will return on New Years Eve.  Got to get my clothes lined up and packed along with a lot of customer files together as well just in case I need them.

I will be seeing my girlfriend for the 1st time since she started her Chemo treatments.  She has had three treatments now and it will be the first time that I have ever seen her without any hair.  From a mental standpoint, I think if she can cope with this, then I certainly should be able to cope with it and continue to offer my support to her as well.

Ya'll have a good day and I will check back later today after I can get most of this stuff completed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2012)

I aint gonna do all that muli-quote stuff. I just want to wish each and every one of ya'll a very Merry Christmas and for those traveling, Safe travels!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it, Mike!!  A Merry Christmas and Happy New Year back to ya!!
> 
> Fortunately, this ain't my 1st rodeo in regard to this trip, but yeah, I just got stay on for those 8 seconds..



Jeff, you have never had any problems staying on for 8 seconds 12, 16, 18, or even 25 seconds.  I knew that you had been in a few rodeos up "North" in the past few years..... is this TRIP named Fu Manchu ????


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint gonna do all that muli-quote stuff. I just want to wish each and every one of ya'll a very Merry Christmas and for those traveling, Safe travels!



What? You too good to multi-quote? We don't all deserve our own response from you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeff, I knew that you had been in a few rodeos up "North" in the past few years..... is this TRIP named Fu Manchu ????



That will be detemined at a later time......


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it, Mike!!  A Merry Christmas and Happy New Year back to ya!!
> 
> Fortunately, this ain't my 1st rodeo in regard to this trip, but yeah, I just gotta stay on for those 8 seconds.



that lil feller needs a cup on!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> that lil feller needs a cup on!




Blood, If that is Fu Manchu that he is riding, then I am thinking that he might maybe two cups.....and 3 bowls too. !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Blood, If that is Fu Manchu that he is riding, then I am thinking that he might maybe two cups.....and 3 bowls too. !!!



 idjit!

Merry Christmas Sir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 21, 2012)

A'ight y'all....I have used up my allotted procrastination time. I'll check in sometime tomorrow with y'all.

Merry Christmas to each and every one of you!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 21, 2012)

merry christmas


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight y'all....I have used up my allotted procrastination time. I'll check in sometime tomorrow with y'all.
> 
> Merry Christmas to each and every one of you!!



Be safe travellin Jeffro, Murry Chrifmus to you as well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What? You too good to multi-quote? We don't all deserve our own response from you?


 I didn't ax for no reponse now did I





blood on the ground said:


> that lil feller needs a cup on!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I didn't ax for no reponse now did I



Now that he is a _moderator_ he gets to comment whenever he wants.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2012)

Grrrr....I went to town yesterday, for the last time. Only time I ever saw more pure fool idiots was in Atlanter in 1996. Too many folks all tryin` to get in the same place at the same time. Time I got home I was shakin` so bad I coulda threaded the needle on a Singer sewin` machine with it runnin` wide open. Too many folks, too much traffic, too much racket. I`d rather try to give birth to a hayrake than deal with that again. 

Mornin`...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrrr....I went to town yesterday, for the last time. Only time I ever saw more pure fool idiots was in Atlanter in 1996. Too many folks all tryin` to get in the same place at the same time. Time I got home I was shakin` so bad I coulda threaded the needle on a Singer sewin` machine with it runnin` wide open. Too many folks, too much traffic, too much racket. I`d rather try to give birth to a hayrake than deal with that again.
> 
> Mornin`...



Mornin' SUNSHINE!


----------



## Bubbette (Dec 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Now that he is a _moderator_ he gets to comment whenever he wants.



No. He just wants people to think that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrrr....I went to town yesterday, for the last time. Only time I ever saw more pure fool idiots was in Atlanter in 1996. Too many folks all tryin` to get in the same place at the same time. Time I got home I was shakin` so bad I coulda threaded the needle on a Singer sewin` machine with it runnin` wide open. Too many folks, too much traffic, too much racket. I`d rather try to give birth to a hayrake than deal with that again.
> 
> Mornin`...



For the last time is a long time.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 21, 2012)

NRA talkin at 11:00 sounds like.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrrr....I went to town yesterday, for the last time. Only time I ever saw more pure fool idiots was in Atlanter in 1996. Too many folks all tryin` to get in the same place at the same time. Time I got home I was shakin` so bad I coulda threaded the needle on a Singer sewin` machine with it runnin` wide open. Too many folks, too much traffic, too much racket. I`d rather try to give birth to a hayrake than deal with that again.
> 
> Mornin`...


 Awww, come'on Nic, tell us how ya REALLY feel!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin' SUNSHINE!




ok, headed to the office party, so I won't see none of ya'll until tonight or the weekend............ and if not.................


_*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*_​


----------



## Crickett (Dec 21, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> NRA talkin at 11:00 sounds like.



So who's King? Greg or Clayton?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2012)

off to work. Ya'll have a good'un!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 21, 2012)

Crickett said:


> So who's King? Greg or Clayton?



huh ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Awww, come'on Nic, tell us how ya REALLY feel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAAAAAHUMBUG 


greg_n_clayton said:


> huh ??



dey bowf Kang


----------



## Crickett (Dec 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> BAAAAAHUMBUG
> 
> 
> dey bowf Kang



No, they can't be 2 Kangs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2012)

Crickett said:


> No, they can't be 2 Kangs!



Greg is da Kang
Clayton is da Vice Kang. 
Awwwwwww Hail!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 21, 2012)

Boo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Boo


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Greg is da Kang
> Clayton is da Vice Kang.
> Awwwwwww Hail!



When did we start having vice kings? 
Besides, Quack is already the King of Vices.


----------



## kracker (Dec 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas, Kids.
Happy Hanukkah, Hyman.
Seasons Greetings, Sinners.

*kwanzaa is not a legitimate holiday, and I could not care less what the muslims worship/celebrate/on yada yada yada ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 21, 2012)

Well today is my Sunday, back to the mines tomorrow night.


Hope everyone has a safe and merry Christmas!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well today is my Sunday, back to the mines tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and merry Christmas!!



Today is my Friday and I had a good BM


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well today is my Sunday, back to the mines tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and merry Christmas!!



Well maybe you will get out of the wind anyway.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well today is my Sunday, back to the mines tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a safe and merry Christmas!!


Today is my Friday and I feel fine. 


hdm03 said:


> Today is my Friday and I had a good BM


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is my Friday and I feel fine.



According to my calendar, today is everybody's Friday..

Oh, and prolly gonna be tomorrow before I can get up your way. I hope that works out ok.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> According to my calendar, today is everybody's Friday..
> 
> Oh, and prolly gonna be tomorrow before I can get up your way. I hope that works out ok.



Family Christmas tomorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Family Christmas tomorrow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Quit whippin me. 
I can't help it. My side of the family is HUGE. We gots to do it early so everybody can come.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quit whippin me.
> I can't help it. My side of the family is HUGE. We gots to do it early so everybody can come.



Well, my name fits in with theres, reckon they'll notice one extra?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, my name fits in with theres, reckon they'll notice one extra?



You would welcomed with open arms. TRUTH!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a few more hours till i get to shut down the still at work and relax.

Oh, wait the wife wants to go to of all places Atlanta to give a present to her nephew

I wasn't that bad this year.

Could somebody break I-16 or start an ice storm, something, anything  HELP!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You would welcomed with open arms. TRUTH!



Sounds like one of those awkward Journey moments..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Just a few more hours till i get to shut down the still at work and relax.
> 
> Oh, wait the wife wants to go to of all places Atlanta to give a present to her nephew
> 
> ...



Would that make it I's-8?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello everyone.  

Just wanted to brag a little. This the fifth apocalypse that I have survived. 

Now back to your regularly scheduled driveling.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Just wanted to brag a little. This the fifth pack of lips that I have survived.
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled driveling.



Huh?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Huh?



Use to drink a little to much


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Use to drink a little to much


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 21, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Use to drink a little to much



If you remember it, then it wasn't too much.


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2012)

Went hunting this afternoon, figured i'd stalk around and see what was going on in the wind ... didnt expect much but ended up finding 5. Had a doe in the scope at 25-30 yards waiting for her to step out of the thick stuff, her head was down and a leaf hit my face so i went to carefully wipe my face when the other two does i didnt know where there busted me.




Then i got busted by another doe in some VERY thick young pines. Its so thick back in there, it pays to be a skinny boy because a wider person would get stuck. But thickets and creek bottoms is what they look for in this wind.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Dec 21, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you remember it, then it wasn't too much.



Remember what


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2012)

slip said:


> Went hunting this afternoon, figured i'd stalk around and see what was going on in the wind ... didnt expect much but ended up finding 5. Had a doe in the scope at 25-30 yards waiting for her to step out of the thick stuff, her head was down and a leaf hit my face so i went to carefully wipe my face when the other two does i didnt know where there busted me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DadnabbitboyifIdon'tgitoneYOUGOTTA!!TIGHTNENUP!!!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Remember what


OHnevermind!!!!!!
NINEDAYSOFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2012)

Keebs said:


> DadnabbitboyifIdon'tgitoneYOUGOTTA!!TIGHTNENUP!!!
> 
> OHnevermind!!!!!!
> NINEDAYSOFFFFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!



My goal for this season is to kill one spot/stalk style. No tree stand. Next year after i get a little better with the flintlock, that'll be the goal.


Must be nice, i work 6pm to 1am tomorrow then back at 11am the next day. Not happy about that one at all. Just another straw on the camels back.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 21, 2012)

Friday evening youngins. Dont stay up too late.


----------



## kracker (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2012)

Dang, the bar sure ain't hoppin tonight!!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang, the bar sure ain't hoppin tonight!!!


You got that right...

I'm sitting here watching The Buddy Holly Story


----------



## slip (Dec 21, 2012)

Well the world didnt end today, dang it ..... Guess ill have to work tomorrow after all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 21, 2012)

kracker said:


> You got that right...
> 
> I'm sitting here watching The Buddy Holly Story



Does it turn out different this time? 



slip said:


> Well the world didnt end today, dang it ..... Guess ill have to work tomorrow after all.



Yeah, I was hoping for at least a good 15 or 20 minute heads up to call a couple of big banks and tell them what for just before the end..


----------



## kracker (Dec 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does it turn out different this time?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was hoping for at least a good 15 or 20 minute heads up to call a couple of big banks and tell them what for just before the end..



Naw, same ending.

I was hoping for about a 30 minute heads up where Lee took all the filters off in the political forum.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> Naw, same ending.
> 
> I was hoping for about a 30 minute heads up where Lee took all the filters off in the political forum.


----------



## kracker (Dec 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


You know you'd be right in there with me....


----------



## kracker (Dec 22, 2012)

What's happening Mr. Bama?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> You know you'd be right in there with me....



It would be just like posting on a Liberal forum..


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> What's happening Mr. Bama?



Just cruising around. Ordered a bunch of jig tying supplies earlier. Its the time of year to start tying for the spring crappie fling. As in, my brother in law flinging my jigs into tree's, the holes between dock boards, wrapping the line around dock lights, hanging up on  limbs under the water, etc...


----------



## kracker (Dec 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just cruising around. Ordered a bunch of jig tying supplies earlier. Its the time of year to start tying for the spring crappie fling. As in, my brother in law flinging my jigs into tree's, the holes between dock boards, wrapping the line around dock lights, hanging up on  limbs under the water, etc...


Sounds like y'all fish with my father, except he loses rods and reels, usually mine


----------



## kracker (Dec 22, 2012)

Looky here...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> Sounds like y'all fish with my father, except he loses rods and reels, usually mine


I ain't gonna say that ain't happened to me before....


kracker said:


> Looky here...



Kang Kracker!!!
All hail!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> Sounds like y'all fish with my father, except he loses rods and reels, usually mine



Hankus is your dad?


----------



## kracker (Dec 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hankus is your dad?


He's a tad young to be my pops, although your theory would explain a lot.

Night folks....


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2012)

Night, everybody....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2012)

Is it night everyone  or good morning?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 22, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Gobblin and to the rest of the fine drivelers here.

Gobblin, I think that you just might be in the twilight zone of morning/night or was it night/morning?????  I think your clock has skipped a few ticks, and somehow, you really are running on that London time for the past couple of days now.

I am stopping in this morning to wave my hand as I am already washing clothes this morning and will be washing some dishes shortly and getting them put away.

My Daughter and Son-in-law will be visiting by mid-morning and I want to have some "brunch" with them and then I've got to go up to the country to pull all of the memory cards, change a few batteries, and put out some feed for those starving deer on my property.  Since I am leaving for Houston early tomorrow morning, my hunting season is over for this year.  I just thought that I would leave some food as a Christmas present to those hungry deer anyway.  Just trying to get all of my stuff packed and hopefully not forget anything on this trip.

Hope everyone has a good day today and PLEASE make it a safe one too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2012)

well safe travels EE and enjoy your early holiday visit with daughter and SIL.    You are so kind to think of those starving timber goats.  Have a cup to go on....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2012)

Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin



Glad you are here without a label under your name.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hankus is your dad?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad you are here without a label under your name.



Hoss, I doubt I'll be gettin a label an be allowed in here at the same time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hoss, I doubt I'll be gettin a label an be allowed in here at the same time



The wind sure has laid down here.  Going to the woods this AM?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The wind sure has laid down here.  Going to the woods this AM?



Caint kill em at home  Lil wind still here though.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Caint kill em at home  Lil wind still here though.



No wind, nice an cool


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hoss, I doubt I'll be gettin a label an be allowed in here at the same time



Ya'll talkin bout one of them Ethiopian family portrait labels what they scan at the store to tell you what the price of something is?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey Miggy. Might want to go to da cafe and see some of the food gonna be ate today. Next street passed my house (3rd Ave.). Turn right, go to end of street and see all the cars. You know you are welcome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Miggy. Might want to go to da cafe and see some of the food gonna be ate today. Next street passed my house (3rd Ave.). Turn right, go to end of street and see all the cars. You know you are welcome!



Partayyyyyy!! 

Mornin kids.....we made it one piece!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Partayyyyyy!!
> 
> Mornin kids.....we made it one piece!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well looky here!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Partayyyyyy!!
> 
> Mornin kids.....we made it one piece!!



Morning son


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Hey darlin....van unloaded, MizT and Grandpa headin to da sto to get our party essentials for tonight. I'mon boil these yankees some skrimps along with all the fixins, they love it too. I have to do it every time I come up here now. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well looky here!



Sweeeeeet!!! 



KyDawg said:


> Morning son



A bright one at that 

Mornin Pops!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2012)

It's light, but it's white:


----------



## slip (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> It's light, but it's white:




Where?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2012)

slip said:


> Where?



Northern Illinois!! May have a chance for snow showers on Christmas eve/day also.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well looky here!



Hey!!! I know that ugly guy... 
I done broke into da pickled okry and man is it smooooooth..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well looky here!


you're so lucky!!!!! well, he is too, really!


Jeff C. said:


> It's light, but it's white:


----------



## Crickett (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey y'all! Man lots a folks are in the Christmas spirit! I just got back from a trip to Publix. I had two gift cards that were given to my hubby, totaling $50. The nice older man in front of me had donated some money to the fundraiser Publix is having & he was given a free grocery tote. He didn't want it so he gave it to me!  After he was done & the lady started ringing up my stuff she got to the pork steaks I was buying. Manager was walking by @ the same time & the cashier tells him there's no bar code on the package so he says just give it to her!  after she was done my total only came to around $35 she asks if I'd like to donate some money so I of course say yes. This brings my total to $40 & some change. So I ended up having a little over $9 left on 1 of the gift cards. I passed it on to the man in line behind me. Felt good to pay it forward! 
Merry Christmas Y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all! Man lots a folks are in the Christmas spirit! I just got back from a trip to Publix. I had two gift cards that were given to my hubby, totaling $50. The nice older man in front of me had donated some money to the fundraiser Publix is having & he was given a free grocery tote. He didn't want it so he gave it to me!  After he was done & the lady started ringing up my stuff she got to the pork steaks I was buying. Manager was walking by @ the same time & the cashier tells him there's no bar code on the package so he says just give it to her!  after she was done my total only came to around $35 she asks if I'd like to donate some money so I of course say yes. This brings my total to $40 & some change. So I ended up having a little over $9 left on 1 of the gift cards. I passed it on to the man in line behind me. Felt good to pay it forward!
> Merry Christmas Y'all!


 AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all of you. I wish you all the best. 

My regards to each of you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all! Man lots a folks are in the Christmas spirit! I just got back from a trip to Publix. I had two gift cards that were given to my hubby, totaling $50. The nice older man in front of me had donated some money to the fundraiser Publix is having & he was given a free grocery tote. He didn't want it so he gave it to me!  After he was done & the lady started ringing up my stuff she got to the pork steaks I was buying. Manager was walking by @ the same time & the cashier tells him there's no bar code on the package so he says just give it to her!  after she was done my total only came to around $35 she asks if I'd like to donate some money so I of course say yes. This brings my total to $40 & some change. So I ended up having a little over $9 left on 1 of the gift cards. I passed it on to the man in line behind me. Felt good to pay it forward!
> Merry Christmas Y'all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 22, 2012)

Picked up 15 gallons of pecans today.  Got 10 yesterday.  There still are lots on the trees this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all! Man lots a folks are in the Christmas spirit! I just got back from a trip to Publix. I had two gift cards that were given to my hubby, totaling $50. The nice older man in front of me had donated some money to the fundraiser Publix is having & he was given a free grocery tote. He didn't want it so he gave it to me!  After he was done & the lady started ringing up my stuff she got to the pork steaks I was buying. Manager was walking by @ the same time & the cashier tells him there's no bar code on the package so he says just give it to her!  after she was done my total only came to around $35 she asks if I'd like to donate some money so I of course say yes. This brings my total to $40 & some change. So I ended up having a little over $9 left on 1 of the gift cards. I passed it on to the man in line behind me. Felt good to pay it forward!
> Merry Christmas Y'all!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas everybody!   And a Happy and Healthy New Year!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 22, 2012)

Everyone!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2012)

Got word tonight that I'm scheduled off Mon and Tues night !!!


----------



## kracker (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Everyone!!


Here's something for you and Quack to dance to.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> Here's something for you and Quack to dance to.....






 Grrrrrrrr, can't see/hear it at work.



Kracker bro, hope your situation is somewhat improving??


----------



## kracker (Dec 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, can't see/hear it at work.
> 
> 
> 
> Kracker bro, hope your situation is somewhat improving??


Thanks Quack, I'm making it improve. I've got a grandson on the way so I'm fired up about that and I figure I can hit any truckstop around to find another female like I ran off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thanks Quack, I'm making it improve. I've got a grandson on the way so I'm fired up about that and I figure I can hit any truckstop around to find another female like I ran off.






Attaboy, I like the way you think !!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> Here's something for you and Quack to dance to.....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 22, 2012)

Evening youngins, Hang in there kracker.


----------



## kracker (Dec 22, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins, Hang in there kracker.


Thank ya Sir, I plan on doing exactly that!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thank ya Sir, I plan on doing exactly that!



Not sure what's up Kracker but you got my thoughts and prayers.  You guys and gals have been so great and understanding of my heartache since my daddy died that I can't help but consider all the Drivelers as family and feel for one of our own when they hurt.  



Well, another totally blown evening. I saw zip, nuttin, big fat ZERO. I will say, DO NOT spend $20 on electric socks from Academy. I'll be returnig two pair tomorrow.  

I'm gonna bypass the stand in the moring and hang out with Mini-Me. Maybe put up a small tree and do some cleaning up. I gotta get the house in tip-top shape anyway with Wobbert-Woo!  coming to stay and hunt for a few days. I don't wanna be worried about cleaning while he's here. We'll be in the woods perched in trees,  no time for nonsense that won't include hunting or eating.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Not sure what's up Kracker but you got my thoughts and prayers.  You guys and gals have been so great and understanding of my heartache since my daddy died that I can't help but consider all the Drivelers as family and feel for one of our own when they hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You do realize you got a week and a half before i get there, right? The house is fine, go hunting!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you. I wish you all the best.
> 
> My regards to each of you.


And to you & yours, sirgrouchthatwealllovesomuch!


boneboy96 said:


> Merry Christmas everybody!   And a Happy and Healthy New Year!


You too Bob!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Got word tonight that I'm scheduled off Mon and Tues night !!!





turtlebug said:


> Not sure what's up Kracker but you got my thoughts and prayers.  You guys and gals have been so great and understanding of my heartache since my daddy died that I can't help but consider all the Drivelers as family and feel for one of our own when they hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kracker (Dec 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Not sure what's up Kracker but you got my thoughts and prayers.  You guys and gals have been so great and understanding of my heartache since my daddy died that I can't help but consider all the Drivelers as family and feel for one of our own when they hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Tbug...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You do realize you got a week and a half before i get there, right? The house is fine, go hunting!!!



Yeah but I need to paint the linoleum floor in the bathroom, CLEAN the bathroom, replace the light switches in said bathroom and yours/Harley's bedroom, clean the Keurig, clean yours/Harley's bedroom, wash the sheets, chill your Mountain Dew Throwbacks, stock up on your K-cups.... anything else?  

I don't want to have to worry about anything but getting up and going to a tree while you're here. 

I also found a Gluten Free brownie mix. Gonna experiment on you.    






Keebs said:


>





kracker said:


> Thanks Tbug...



Group Hug


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah but I need to paint the linoleum floor in the bathroom, CLEAN the bathroom, replace the light switches in said bathroom and yours/Harley's bedroom, clean the Keurig, clean yours/Harley's bedroom, wash the sheets, chill your Mountain Dew Throwbacks, stock up on your K-cups.... anything else?
> 
> I don't want to have to worry about anything but getting up and going to a tree while you're here.
> 
> ...




Fishbait!  Tell her not to make all that fuss about things!


----------



## kracker (Dec 22, 2012)

What's the weather gonna be like when y'all hunt?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait!  Tell her not to make all that fuss about things!





You can FORGET that, if she's anything like Dawn, house has to be perfect for company...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbait!  Tell her not to make all that fuss about things!



He's comforting his contortionist cat, Torch.  

In other words, he can't hear youuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> What's the weather gonna be like when y'all hunt?



Not sure and ain't gonna look. I'll jinx it if I do cause as of right now, we're looking at rain Monday through next weekend. Hopefully it'll clear up and stay that way after the first.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 22, 2012)

kracker said:


> What's the weather gonna be like when y'all hunt?



I haven't looked that far ahead yet, but i imagine it'll be the usual: T'storms, 30mph winds, lightning, followed by record warm temps, or either it'll be like this:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

Come on 2 am !!!


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2012)

Man what a day at work. All im gunna say is my "boss" did everything but swing on me today and i told him i wish he would so we could settle it like men. I've been having a hard time putting up with him, but today was the breaking point, i wont be talked to like that from ANYBODY. After he yelled at me infront of the public and started swinging his arms around actin a fool i kinda started throwing stuff around, im pretty sure i scared the heck out of my other (Cool) boss. My temper got to me a little...

Our manager will take "Care of it" and have something to tell me about it in the morning... i dunno what she'll do but he needs taken out of a "boss" job for sure. As for me, im fine, i had witnesses speak up for me and people come out of the woodwork talking about they hate him too. I refused to say another word to him for the rest of the day and if he spoke to me i ignored him, the only thing i had to say would have gotten me fired.

I was so mad i was okay with getting fired and was about to be okay with spending christmas in jail. Its taken me weeks if not months of putting up with him to get to this point...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 23, 2012)

Well GOOD MORNING and Happy Sunday morning to all of you drivelers.

Had to get up early this morning and get my shower to wake up since Gobblin hasn't brewed any of his good coffee this morning.  Got a few more things to do before heading to the airport.  Sure seems like about 30 minutes ago, it was 11 PM.  

Since I know that I won't be online much in the next few days........I hope that all of you will have a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!

Be safe and enjoy yourselves with your loved ones.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2012)

Well I have it brewed so don't get all stewed EE.  Safe travels.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep



Mernin Mr. Zack Brown band dude. Got a question for you.
What do you think about Buff Orpingtons for layers?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Mr. Zack Brown band dude. Got a question for you.
> What do you think about Buff Orpingtons for layers?



I've got 5 an I'm gettin bout 2 eggs a day. Weather has em all messed up. They do pretty good durin the warm months, but they like to go broody an set at least once a year. Jus for layin a sexlink is prolly best. BSL's that I bred were fair to good layers, but still went broody. Think my bloodlines were still too much in the traditional lines.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I've got 5 an I'm gettin bout 2 eggs a day. Weather has em all messed up. They do pretty good durin the warm months, but they like to go broody an set at least once a year. Jus for layin a sexlink is prolly best. BSL's that I bred were fair to good layers, but still went broody. Think my bloodlines were still too much in the traditional lines.



Yep, red some of that too, but then visited a local feller the other day who said his BO's were better layers than the few BSL's he had. In fact, while I was there he had one BSL that was broodin with 12 eggs under her. He said he just kept stickin eggs under her and she kept on broodin. (some of that might have been more his fault than hers)


----------



## kracker (Dec 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Man what a day at work. All im gunna say is my "boss" did everything but swing on me today and i told him i wish he would so we could settle it like men. I've been having a hard time putting up with him, but today was the breaking point, i wont be talked to like that from ANYBODY. After he yelled at me infront of the public and started swinging his arms around actin a fool i kinda started throwing stuff around, im pretty sure i scared the heck out of my other (Cool) boss. My temper got to me a little...
> 
> Our manager will take "Care of it" and have something to tell me about it in the morning... i dunno what she'll do but he needs taken out of a "boss" job for sure. As for me, im fine, i had witnesses speak up for me and people come out of the woodwork talking about they hate him too. I refused to say another word to him for the rest of the day and if he spoke to me i ignored him, the only thing i had to say would have gotten me fired.
> 
> I was so mad i was okay with getting fired and was about to be okay with spending christmas in jail. Its taken me weeks if not months of putting up with him to get to this point...


Don't do it Slip, you certainly don't want any kind of workplace violence to show up on your work history.

I know how you feel though, I've got a couple of folks I'd like to beat like rented mules, but they are not worth going to jail over.

It'll be a lot more fun to watch karma bite them in the hiney anyway.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, red some of that too, but then visited a local feller the other day who said his BO's were better layers than the few BSL's he had. In fact, while I was there he had one BSL that was broodin with 12 eggs under her. He said he just kept stickin eggs under her and she kept on broodin. (some of that might have been more his fault than hers)



My BO are only second to my reds. Ol man gimme them reds, dunno what they are, but they lay, raise biddies an act like ol dual purpose birds, jus more eggs than most dual purpose breeds. They make a good carcass too. Wish I knew fer certain what they was, caint line breed but so far fore ya mess it up


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Man what a day at work. All im gunna say is my "boss" did everything but swing on me today and i told him i wish he would so we could settle it like men. I've been having a hard time putting up with him, but today was the breaking point, i wont be talked to like that from ANYBODY. After he yelled at me infront of the public and started swinging his arms around actin a fool i kinda started throwing stuff around, im pretty sure i scared the heck out of my other (Cool) boss. My temper got to me a little...
> 
> Our manager will take "Care of it" and have something to tell me about it in the morning... i dunno what she'll do but he needs taken out of a "boss" job for sure. As for me, im fine, i had witnesses speak up for me and people come out of the woodwork talking about they hate him too. I refused to say another word to him for the rest of the day and if he spoke to me i ignored him, the only thing i had to say would have gotten me fired.
> 
> I was so mad i was okay with getting fired and was about to be okay with spending christmas in jail. Its taken me weeks if not months of putting up with him to get to this point...


glad ya controlled it Moppett, that'll take you further in life than getting a record.  Take the upper road and it'll pay off!


Hankus said:


> Yep


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 23, 2012)

Wobbert-Woo!  Don't you infract me!!! You know good and well that YogiBearWhoopieCushion has it coming.     


 







Besides, I wuvs you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Wobbert-Woo!  Don't you infract me!!! You know good and well that YogiBearWhoopieCushion has it coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I got a feeling that thread isn't gonna last much longer. Best stay out of the danger zone, Bugs. 
I'm off to take a nap, ya'll stay out of trouble.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I got a feeling that thread isn't gonna last much longer. Best stay out of the danger zone, Bugs.
> I'm off to take a nap, ya'll stay out of trouble.


He WARNS us he is gone............... heeheeheehee


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 23, 2012)

Boo...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Boo...



Boo yourself!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Boo...


ohsnap!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> He WARNS us he is gone............... heeheeheehee



What did you have in mind??


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm lookin to prosecute a corn theif this evenin


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2012)

Well so far I'm sittin in a pine tree lookin stupid


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well so far I'm sittin in a pine tree lookin stupid



Theys not cooperatin huh?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Theys not cooperatin huh?



Not so far, an they runnin outta daylight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Not so far, an they runnin outta daylight



Somebody musta forgot to send them the memo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2012)

Well....so far so good, except for the round the clock feedin frenzies that is hinderin my ability to move freely 

How doo drivler friends??


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....so far so good, except for the round the clock feedin frenzies that is hinderin my ability to move freely
> 
> How doo drivler friends??



I'm better now cause I'm HOME.  

Left about 3 and went to the mall.  I had to pick up a few more thing and Lord have mercy, I would've rather smashed my finger with a hammer.  

Anything I don't have, they ain't gettin.  

Picked up some Publix fried chicken, rolls and mashed taters. Anyone in my house that thought I was cooking tonight was


----------



## kracker (Dec 23, 2012)

I was out riding backroads from about 4:30 until dark and them dang deer were everywhere!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> I was out riding backroads from about 4:30 until dark and them dang deer were everywhere!






How many didja get ???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What did you have in mind??


nuttin, I prwomise!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Well....so far so good, except for the round the clock feedin frenzies that is hinderin my ability to move freely
> 
> How doo drivler friends??


 fixin to get bizzy in heah........... I got stuff to get put together, cleanin and debating on giving the sis's pear jelly that didn't quiet "jell", whatcha think?  Taste is there, just not jelled like I like it to.....


kracker said:


> I was out riding backroads from about 4:30 until dark and them dang deer were everywhere!


you could've at least run'em MY way, didn't see a THANG!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm better now cause I'm HOME.
> 
> Left about 3 and went to the mall.  I had to pick up a few more thing and Lord have mercy, I would've rather smashed my finger with a hammer.
> 
> ...



Simple fix.....buy 'em some lottery tickets! You can get'em at the corner convenience store, and everybody loves 'em until after they finish scratchin 



kracker said:


> I was out riding backroads from about 4:30 until dark and them dang deer were everywhere!



You musta forgot ya gun!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> How many didja get ???



I think that was the problem....He didn!


----------



## kracker (Dec 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How many didja get ???



None, but the one that ran out in front of me and ALMOST made me spill my beer was in grave danger for a moment.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 23, 2012)

Ahhhh, I'm done dancing on the edge tonight. My work here is done.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> None, but the one that ran out in front of me and ALMOST made me spill my beer was in grave danger for a moment.




As bad as my season as been thus far, I'd have thrown the beer at em and hoped for a clean kill.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ahhhh, I'm done dancing on the edge tonight. My work here is done.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ahhhh, I'm done dancing on the edge tonight. My work here is done.



Big Tim don't like me no more. This is the 6th time i've been called back to da Big House since friday. 

You oughta have a sore mouth after getting hooked in that trolling thread all afternoon.


----------



## kracker (Dec 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> As bad as my season as been thus far, I'd have thrown the beer at em and hoped for a clean kill.


I don't believe in alcohol abuse.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ahhhh, I'm done dancing on the edge tonight. My work here is done.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Big Tim don't like me no more. This is the 6th time i've been called back to da Big House since friday.
> 
> You oughta have a sore mouth after getting hooked in that trolling thread all afternoon.



Timmay loves you and can't live without you.  That's why he keeps calling you back.    

My mouf ain't sore, my arms are a little though from all the shoveling. I think we're close to hitting six feet. 





kracker said:


> I don't believe in alcohol abuse.



Yeah but I've been sufficiently abused by the wildlife this year so all's fair right. 



Wobbert-Woo!  We got a problem when you get here. 






I'm afraid we might have to concentrate on some pork control.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Timmay loves you and can't live without you.  That's why he keeps calling you back.
> 
> My mouf ain't sore, my arms are a little though from all the shoveling. I think we're close to hitting six feet.
> 
> ...



Oh lawd, has that boar opened a hotel down there?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2012)

Well I ain seed no suspects


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh lawd, has that boar opened a hotel down there?




Apparently he has brought a much larger friend.    

Ain't had hogs there in years. Why now?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> I don't believe in alcohol abuse.



 


I do, I abused it last night!!


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I do, I abused it last night!!



Different kinda abuse we engage in


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Apparently he has brought a much larger friend.
> 
> Ain't had hogs there in years. Why now?



Bad drought, poor food plots, acorns are gone. We are hitting that time of year where the deer and hogs are moving around trying to find something to eat. Time for Fishbro to take a drum to the lease and sour up some corn.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Bad drought, poor food plots, acorns are gone. We are hitting that time of year where the deer and hogs are moving around trying to find something to eat. Time for Fishbro to take a drum to the lease and sour up some corn.



And attract them in herds?    

Naw, pretty sure we're closing in on one of em. I swore I heard him snorting around behind me while I was sitting on the fifth row yesterday. 

Bait and Johnny are going in the morning. I'm thinking I might get a chance to go Christmas afternoon.  Either way, those hogs have GOT TO GO!  



When you come down, remind me to get you to help me plan for the chufa plots.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Different kinda abuse we engage in



10-4, matter of fact there was a bottle over there beggin for it


----------



## kracker (Dec 23, 2012)

I have only ever saw one hog in my area. 230 gr. FMJ worked nicely.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> And attract them in herds?
> 
> Naw, pretty sure we're closing in on one of em. I swore I heard him snorting around behind me while I was sitting on the fifth row yesterday.
> 
> ...



No chufa till the hogs are gone. They would destroy it as soon as they found it. It's amazing how much turkeys and hogs will hammer a chufa plot.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> No chufa till the hogs are gone. They would destroy it as soon as they found it. It's amazing how much turkeys and hogs will hammer a chufa plot.



Oh, they'll be gone.   I'm thinking a jug of Pig Likker might be in order this weekend.  

I said PLAN them, I ain't gonna planT them until two days before turkey season opens.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, matter of fact there was a bottle over there beggin for it



I thinkin I makin one pert soon here



kracker said:


> I have only ever saw one hog in my area. 230 gr. FMJ worked nicely.



Lead trappin 


Awwwwwwwhail Kang Kracker


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> I have only ever saw one hog in my area. 230 gr. FMJ worked nicely.



All Hail KangKracker!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I thinkin I makin one pert soon here
> 
> 
> 
> ...










 Bow to da Kang Kracker......Awwww Hail his Majesty !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

I just ain't gonna make it . . .


----------



## kracker (Dec 23, 2012)

I promise to be a benevolent dictator.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> I promise to be a benevolent dictator.....



You mispelled dicktater!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You mispelled dicktater!


----------



## kracker (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You mispelled dicktater!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

Bored todeaf . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bored todeaf . . .



I know what you mean. 

Bait is feeling a little cruddy. Mini-Me is engrossed in a book and I'm just piddling. I thin I'm gonna see if Bait wants to go lay down and watch The Avengers since he hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> Bait is feeling a little cruddy. Mini-Me is engrossed in a book and I'm just piddling. I thin I'm gonna see if Bait wants to go lay down and watch The Avengers since he hasn't seen it yet.





Stuck at work, the entire operation is down and I'm the only one here til 7am . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2012)

Invasion of the chocolate mice!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stuck at work, the entire operation is down and I'm the only one here til 7am . . .



How's the duck ponds? You shooting any close to home?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How's the duck ponds? You shooting any close to home?






Haven't scouted much lately ???


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Invasion of the chocolate mice!!



I truly am jealous at this moment. 

Those are too danged cute!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I truly am jealous at this moment.
> 
> Those are too danged cute!!!!



Daughter just got through making them!!  

Just pick'em up by the tail, clench teeth and pull....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2012)

Evening youngins and Merry Christmas from Kentucky.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins and Merry Christmas from Kentucky.



Backatcha from Illinois, Pops!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2012)

hotdogs wif chili and some bbq chips.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Backatcha from Illinois, Pops!!



Stop be and see when you come thru this way Jeff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I truly am jealous at this moment.
> 
> Those are too danged cute!!!!




I betcha ya wanta mash their lil noseys  . . .




KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins and Merry Christmas from Kentucky.





Good evening Charlie !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2012)

Just 9 more hours till i'm officially off call...
May have to go sit in a tree tomorrow afternoon in Stewart County.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2012)

I wish I was in the MON.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Stop be and see when you come thru this way Jeff.



Not gonna be far from ya.....if I didn't have the wife, 2 young adults (kids), and 2 dogs, I dang sure would!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2012)

cheeken casserole.  

Saw no deers today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I wish I was in the MON.






I'm slap dab in the middle of it !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stuck at work, the entire operation is down and I'm the only one here til 7am . . .



Restfully quiet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Restfully quiet?





Deathly quiet, all machinery, pumps etc are down.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not gonna be far from ya.....if I didn't have the wife, 2 young adults (kids), and 2 dogs, I dang sure would!!



Man that aint even a small crowd aroung here, plus Odell would keep the dogs happy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 23, 2012)

Got a slowww connection....check y'all later!!


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2012)

Howdy folks.

Dunno how, but some how i got tomorrow off from work. Might have to go and see if i can pop rudolph's big brother.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Deathly quiet, all machinery, pumps etc are down.



Call up the boss and tell him you are in a bind.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Call up the boss and tell him you are in a bind.





Tonight, I AM da boss, 'cause ain't nobody else here !!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tonight, I AM da boss, 'cause ain't nobody else here !!



You sposed to wait until about 2 A.M. and wake him up at home.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> You sposed to wait until about 2 A.M. and wake him up at home.




Trust me, I have on a few emergency situations !!   That's why he makes the big bucks !!! 





Sugar Plum said:


>





Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy !!!



How YOU doin'?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2012)

Evening Sugar Plum. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Sugar Plum. Merry Christmas.



Merry Christmas! How ya doin'? Ready for Santa?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Merry Christmas! How ya doin'? Ready for Santa?



I do my shopping early. Early tommorrow afternoon.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I do my shopping early. Early tommorrow afternoon.



Oh my! I sure hope we're done. I've got to pull everything out tonight to make sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How YOU doin'?






Settin in the middle of nowhere, all by my lonesome with nuttin to do at work. 



Baby doing any better ??


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 23, 2012)

If you look at the time if the posts when you are not logged in it is over an hour later than when you are logged in.

What else is different? Are we being misled about things other than the time? Who's pullin the strings round here?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Settin in the middle of nowhere, all by my lonesome with nuttin to do at work.
> 
> 
> 
> Baby doing any better ??




Hope your night passes quickly! 

Rex is doing much better. Swelling in his neck is still pretty bad, but the antibiotics have helped him tons. Thank you for asking


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 23, 2012)

Gonna go wrap some presents! Hayley is spending the night with 99Tarbox's little girl.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 23, 2012)

Santa rode by the house earlier on his firetruck.
He had the horns and lights going so the wife went out to see what was going on.

He yelled Merry Christmas and thru her a bunch of candy for me.

I am sittin here with snickers, milky way, hersheys, and tootsie pops. Talkin 3 or 4 handfuls of them. 
They do it every year!

Merry Christmas to all of you.


----------



## kracker (Dec 23, 2012)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Santa rode by the house earlier on his firetruck.
> He had the horns and lights going so the wife went out to see what was going on.
> 
> He yelled Merry Christmas and thru her a bunch of candy for me.
> ...


Merry Christmas to you too....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Merry Christmas to you too....






Awwwww Hail Kang Kracker !!!


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2012)

Murry crimmis yall


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas Slip hope things go better for you at work next week.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2012)

evening, Elfs!!!
 Taking a break from the guard tower.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2012)

Gonna hit the ol - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - sack, I gonna go after deers again in the mornin


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Merry Christmas Slip hope things go better for you at work next week.



I worked with him again today and it wasnt bad. He talked to me like a human and not a dog, and kept his hands in check. As long as he can do that and we can speak only enough to get the job done ... Good enough for me. 

After the hollerdays are over i think im moving to a different position anyway, and he wont be my boss anymore.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 23, 2012)

Well ya cain even say - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -  Its jus a grown poot. This censor is jus a lil overboard


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Invasion of the chocolate mice!!


I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


KyDawg said:


> Evening youngins and Merry Christmas from Kentucky.


 2 you 2 KyDawg!


slip said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> Dunno how, but some how i got tomorrow off from work. Might have to go and see if i can pop rudolph's big brother.





Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> If you look at the time if the posts when you are not logged in it is over an hour later than when you are logged in.
> 
> What else is different? Are we being misled about things other than the time? Who's pullin the strings round here?


Que the Twilight music!


Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go wrap some presents! Hayley is spending the night with 99Tarbox's little girl.


KEWL!!!


slip said:


> I worked with him again today and it wasnt bad. He talked to me like a human and not a dog, and kept his hands in check. As long as he can do that and we can speak only enough to get the job done ... Good enough for me.
> 
> After the hollerdays are over i think im moving to a different position anyway, and he wont be my boss anymore.





Hankus said:


> Well ya cain even say - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -  Its jus a grown poot. This censor is jus a lil overboard


hushyomouth!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 23, 2012)

Night, people!
I'll see ya'll tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 23, 2012)

Night Rh, Brown is trying to get you banded over in the sports forum.


----------



## kracker (Dec 23, 2012)

Night folks.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## kracker (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2012)

kracker said:


> Night folks.



Night? Heck I just logged the first 5 hours of sleep (thanks to the hydrocodone) now my lids are peeled back like i'm in a gale force wind.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2012)

well Quack at least with the machinery down you can hear approaching vehicles and wake from 40 winks.   Just 3 mo'

Well it is the day to start your shopping.  Not much time, things are picked over so not much to choose from,  and  store is closing.  It is grab and go time.

For those have to stay up late to assemble that toy, erect the swing set, or wrap all those last minute purchases I have ordered in the normal morning coffee







 and a Christmas eve sized refill


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2012)

I heard Santa is on his way back North to get a few winks before starting his rounds.







But on another rumor there will be lots of disappointed children


----------



## Hankus (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm goin back. Gotta be one still dumb enough to come by.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'm goin back. Gotta be one still dumb enough to come by.



Just stepped outside to consider going myself.  Took my shower while out there.   Thinking do I really want to hunt in the rain?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 24, 2012)

No rain yet really, jus a 5 minute sprinkle so far. No deer so far either


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> No rain yet really, jus a 5 minute sprinkle so far. No deer so far either



Well, which one do you want? I'll see what I can do!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Dec 24, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Merry Christmas everybody!



Are we celebrating Christmas based on the Gregorian calander or the Mayan calander??


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

Mornin, gotta assemble the sis's gifts, clean up some, get a shower and head down to baby sis's house later on this afternoon!
Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>





Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


>


 Thank ya, I was getting a bit parched!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2012)

Good Christmas Eve morning to all my fwiends!!!!
Ya'll excuse me while i drag myself to the coffee pot. What a brutal call weekend...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Eve, kids!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2012)

A merry Christmas eve to all from Kentucky.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> A merry Christmas eve to all from Kentucky.



Merry Christmas, Hillbilly!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Merry Christmas, Hillbilly!!!



I'll have you know I'm a flatlander from SOWEGA, I am a Piney woods Pete, a regular South Ga. redneck thank you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 24, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrrr, Bah Humbug .. . pouring down rain, less than 3 hrs sleep and got to drive to Milledgeville for the wife's families Christmas.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, Bah Humbug .. . pouring down rain, less than 3 hrs sleep and got to drive to Milledgeville for the wife's families Christmas.



Liker is yo frin


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> I'll have you know I'm a flatlander from SOWEGA, I am a Piney woods Pete, a regular South Ga. redneck thank you.



but you're in the mountains now, ain't you? 
I knew you said you was from Georgia, but didn't realize you were a SOWEGA-ite.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, Bah Humbug .. . pouring down rain, less than 3 hrs sleep and got to drive to Milledgeville for the wife's families Christmas.



Be a good little Quack there.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr, Bah Humbug .. . pouring down rain, less than 3 hrs sleep and got to drive to Milledgeville for the wife's families Christmas.



Poor little fella.....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> but you're in the mountains now, ain't you?
> I knew you said you was from Georgia, but didn't realize you were a SOWEGA-ite.



Not Quite, but I have to go through them to get to The State.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2012)

Got to go do my early Christmas shopping, this thread will be asleep by the time I get back. Lets not forget the title of it. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Got to go do my early Christmas shopping, this thread will be asleep by the time I get back. Lets not forget the title of it. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas errybuddy. Hope y'all got your cheekun coops tied down good. It's gonna be a bumpy ride tomorrow night.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Merry Christmas errybuddy. Hope y'all got your cheekun coops tied down good. It's gonna be a bumpy ride tomorrow night.


 think it'll get this far south?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> think it'll get this far south?



Without a doubt.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Eve y'all!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 24, 2012)

somebody needs to start a new one. I'll be mashing the button soon.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 24, 2012)

It sho be quite today


----------



## Keebs (Dec 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Without a doubt.


 actually glad I'll be home and not on the road or out of town!


Crickett said:


> Merry Christmas Eve y'all!





rhbama3 said:


> somebody needs to start a new one. I'll be mashing the button soon.





hdm03 said:


> It sho be quite today


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 24, 2012)

mashing!


----------

